#ubuntu-rs 2011-03-28
<dbm> Pozdrav
<dbm> Da'li neko moze da mi skrati muke, znaci pokusavam vec 2 sata sve da iskombinujem da odradim cursor' style za mouse...
<dbm> I nema sanse da se odradi..
<dbm> Podesavao sam i u /usr/share/icons/index.theme..
<dbm> sve, al'opet mi samo bude ocitan taj cursor kad otvorim mozillu firefox.. i to je to, i dalje bude standarni DMZ White.
<Githzerai> koje okruženje koristiš?
<dbm> gnome / ubuntu 10.10
<Githzerai> OK, dakle kursor ne radi samo u FF?
<dbm> kursor radi samo u FF
<dbm> nigde drugde ne radi..
<Githzerai> Pa da li si promenio u Gnomovim postavkama ?
<dbm> Mislis Appearance > Theme > Custom > Pointer ?
<Githzerai> Imaš postavke teme, i inda klikneš na dugme za prilagođavanje teme
<Githzerai> da to
<dbm> Promenuo..
<dbm> i dalje ne'radi.
<Githzerai> probaj da promeniš temu pa da vratiš na trenutnu
<dbm> ok sec
<dbm> jok
<dbm> Not workin'
<Githzerai> Hm....
<Githzerai> Da li si siguran da si promenio baš u temi koju koristiš?
<dbm> Sasvim
<dbm> Shere_Khan_X
<dbm> Ovaj crusor je u pitanju
<Githzerai> Da li je tema sasvim kompletna?
<Githzerai> tema pokazivača
<Githzerai> (moram te ovako piliarim kad nisam na Gnomu)
<dbm> Da
<dbm> Sasvim kompletna
<dbm> Nema problema druze
<Githzerai> Da li si probao testa radi da staviš bilo koju drugu temu pokazivača?
<dbm> Nisam, cek
<dbm> isto je..
<dbm> DMZ - White samo radi..
<dbm> Sve ostalo koje stavi rade samo u FF
<Githzerai> Hm, hajde promeni temu kursora, pa uradi izlog/ulog sesije
<Githzerai> odajava prijava, tj.
<dbm> Probavao sam..
<dbm> i restart.. sve.. :D
<dbm> Nista ne funkcionise..
<Githzerai> Lol
<Githzerai> neka buba mora biti...
<dbm> Ne'znam, kad bih obrisao sve theme curosra
<dbm> i ostavio samo tu jednu koju ja hocu..
<dbm> sta i se desilo
<dbm> ;d
<Githzerai> Ne baš....
<Githzerai> obriši skriveni fajl .
<Githzerai> pardon
<Githzerai> .gtkrc-2.0
<Githzerai> zatim probaj ponovo sve da podesiš
<Githzerai> da ne koristiš neku prilagođenu temu površi, poput elementary macbuntu isl?
<dbm> Ne samo gtk + emerald
<Githzerai> OK, probaj onda ovo odozgo...
<dbm> k sec
<dbm> resio
<dbm> sam na drugaciji nacin..
<dbm> :P
<dbm> alt + f2
<dbm> gconf-editor
<dbm> ->apps->compiz->general->allscreens->options
<dbm> nasao cursor_themes
<dbm> i stavio ime koje hocu od theme
<dbm> posle toga
<dbm> alt + f2
<dbm> compiz --replace
<Githzerai> dobro :)
<dbm> uradio sam mali tut na forumu..
<dbm> Pozdrav
<nemysis> Pozdrav
<Netw0rkBug> znate li mozda neki hosting free
<Netw0rkBug> gde bi mogao da pokrenem perl skriptu
<Netw0rkBug> odnosno irc bota
<dbm> Netw0rkBug
<dbm> google.com
<Netw0rkBug> ah..
<nikolam> hi Branimir . Wanna candy?
<nikolam> :)
<nikolam> oce neko da dodje i na #opensolaris-sr, mnogo sam sam tamo :)
<nemysis> bio sam tamo na sekund ali me opensolaris ne zanima nimalo
#ubuntu-rs 2011-03-29
<shadows> neko tu?
<Atlantic777> stefan026: tu smo, tu smo, samo postavi pitanje
<Atlantic777> ja baš odlazim, ali odgovoriće neko prvom prilikom
<stefan026> imam problem sa linuxom (ubuntu 10) non stop mi kompijuter blokira i ne moze da se oporavi nikako
<stefan026> tek posle 20 restarta uspe da se odblokira ili da mi pojma log in screen
<stefan026> pojavi*
#ubuntu-rs 2011-03-30
<gashoga> ardan
<gashoga> *dobardan
<srele> Da li mozda neko zna kako da proverim granicu temperature na kojoj se racunar sam gasi ?
<gashoga> srele, zar ne bi trebalo da ima u biosu
<srele> hmm moguce
<srele> sad cu proveriti
<srele> hvala
<srele> probao sam da nadjem
<srele> ali nisam nasao
<srele> imam lap top pa mi nije onaj obican bios
<srele> pretrazio sam sve ima samo opcija na foru on AC power keep fan on/off
<srele> ali to ne trazim :)
<nemysis> pa čim se taj ventilator isključi onda se pregreje sistem i ako ima neka zaštita a mora da bude onda se isključi
<srele> pa meni se ne iskljucuje ventilator
<srele> nego zelim da znam kolika je granica na kojoj se gasi
<srele> kad ukucam sensors
<srele> ovo mi izbacuje
<srele> cat /proc/acpi/fan/*/state
<srele> greska
<srele> Adapter: Virtual device
<srele> temp1:       +88.0°C  (crit = +105.0°C)
<srele> k10temp-pci-00c3
<nemysis> pa znači na  +105.0°C se isključuje a baš ti je visoka temperatura 88 je previše
<srele> znam
<srele> moram da cistim lap top
<srele> svaka 2 meseca
<srele> mnogo se brzo
<srele> nakupi prasina
<srele> na cooleru
<srele> fan-u
<nemysis> pa to je jasno ja svaka 2 meseca i normalne pc-e čistim, kod svakog novog Kernel-a
<srele> imam i hladjenje ali dok se ne rasklopi lap top nema nista od normalne temperature. A kad ga ocistim skroz temp je oko 50c
<srele> lako je rasklopiti obican pc ali ovo kad rasklapam kao bombu da deaktiviram .. male zicice ovo ono mozes lako da zeznes nesto
<nemysis> e to znači da ga i spolja čistiš i da staviš neke filtere na ulaz ventilatora, kao ono iz ventilaora za kuhinju
<nemysis> pa ja samo skinem stranicu i ništa više
<srele> hvala u svakom slucaju :)
<nemysis> nema na čemu imam ja toga dosta u pisaniju
<nemysis> :o)
<gashoga> ma na mesec dana ga izduvaj na kompresor
<gashoga> tako ja radim
<gashoga> ponekad i na 3nedelje
<alibaba> ti filteri za prašinu gu sranj.... nevidjeno bre
<alibaba> tu ti se nakupi prašina i onda ne hladi dobro
<nemysis> pa samo malo to se mora
<nemysis> e ti filteri se menjaju
<alibaba> ne menjaju se nego se očiste
<alibaba> ili operu još bolje
<nemysis> zavisi može nekoliko puta ali ne zauvek
<alibaba> tu se prašina svakodnevno zadržava, jest da ne ulazi u komp.
<alibaba> ali nemaš onda dobro hladjenje
<nemysis> meni ni bez toga ne ulazi, imam specijalne rupice na stranicama i svuda
<alibaba> pa jel imaš filtere
<srele> Inace pitao sam za temperaturu zato sto mi racunar odjednom pocne da umire
<srele> samo pocne sporo da radi
<srele> ali jako sporo i u jednom trenutku zakuje skroz
<srele> sa top komadnom proverim iskoriscenost procesora koja je recimo 30-35% sto i nije mnogo
<srele> i ne znam sta da mu radim
<nemysis> ali prašina baš smeta to moraš ako je tako da čistiš i izduvaš kompesorom koji ima čašicu za vodu da se ne baca voda skoro svake dve nedelje ako te tako zeza
<srele> a gde da nabavim
<srele> kompresor ?
<nemysis> ima toga svuda da se nađe u radnjam koje prodaju elektro opremu plus na pijacama, al to ne bih preporučio
<nemysis> bitno je samo da se voda ne izbacuje sa komprimovanim vazduhom
<gashoga> hmm, samo mi se freenode resovao, nijedan drugi irc
<alibaba> ma brate običan najobičniji kompresor nadješ nemoj biti lud da daješ pare na takve gluposti bre
<alibaba> kolko god one da koštale
<Githzerai> z
<Milos_SD> pozdrav
<Milos_SD> da li neko mozda zna da li postoji mogucnost da iskompajliram samo jedan kernel modul, ili makar samo module?
<Milos_SD> jer hocu da vratim jedan commit iz nekog modula
<Milos_SD> pa da ga ponovo iskompajliram
<Milos_SD> i kopiram u /lib/modules/
<Milos_SD> :)
<Githzerai> Ako možeš da izoluješ samo taj modul, ne bi trebalo da bude problema...
<Githzerai> Pitanje je samo da li će sve varijable okruženja za kompajliranje biti učitane
<Milos_SD> da li bi mogao samo da uradim "make modules" ?
<Githzerai> Jel ovde neko probao SystemD? :)
<Milos_SD> izgleda da moze
<Milos_SD> :)
<Githzerai> Možeš,  jer to je u suštini drugi deo, mrvi je make bzimage, ako se ne varam
<Githzerai> Bitno e samo da učitaš isti config
<Milos_SD> cool... ova komanda ce izgleda da iskompajlira samo ovaj modul ciji sam kod menjao
<Milos_SD> :D
<Githzerai> pa ako su svi ostali već iskompajlirani (posteoje u  okruženju za kompajliranje) onda ih preskače
<Githzerai> mada to nikad nije pametno :)
<Milos_SD> ma, ovo ce samo da iskompajlira
<Milos_SD> nece da instalira
<Milos_SD> :D
<Milos_SD> sjebali su keymaps za winfast daljinski
<Milos_SD> :)
<Githzerai> 39?
<Milos_SD> ranije su radili oni volup, voldown, chup, chdown... a MCE dugmici nisu
<Milos_SD> i lepo sam navikao na to
<Milos_SD> a sada oni ne rade, a MCE rade
<Milos_SD> :D
<Milos_SD> ne... 33
<Githzerai> pa kako je u nečemu novijem od 33ojke?
<Milos_SD> ?
<Githzerai> pa kažeš da je 2.6.33, jesu li ispravili u novijim kernelima?
<Milos_SD> aaa
<Milos_SD> ti mislio na kernel
<Milos_SD> ja mislio na daljinski
<Milos_SD> poslednji broj 33
<Githzerai> lol
<Milos_SD> u pitanju je kernel 39
<Milos_SD> :)
<Githzerai> Trenutno naširoko zaobiđi gcc 4.6 ako ti je multimedija prioritet :)
<Githzerai> Da ne bude da ti nisma rekao :)
<Milos_SD> hmm
<Milos_SD> sto?
<Githzerai> Buba, koja dovodi do prilično iritantnog prodornog tona pri dekodiranju mp3 zapisa ffmpegom....
<Githzerai> mplayer vrišti ko mlada pred udaju....
<Milos_SD> hmm
<Milos_SD> nemam taj problem
<Milos_SD> ali ne znam koji gcc imam :D
<Milos_SD> na maverick-u sam
<Githzerai> onda je verovatno 4.4, možda čak i 4.5
<Milos_SD> hmmm
<Milos_SD> nece nesto
<Milos_SD> :S
<Milos_SD> iskopirao sam modul, uradio insmod
<Milos_SD> i modprobe
<Milos_SD> ali opet isto
<Milos_SD> :S
<Milos_SD> mozda mora restart :S
<Githzerai> hm, da li si siguran da je u samom modulu a ne u postavkama?
<Milos_SD> da
<Milos_SD> pogledao sam commit
<Milos_SD> ti dugmici nisu vise vol+, vol-, ch+, ch-
<Milos_SD> vec samo
<Milos_SD> up, down, left, right
<Milos_SD> a oni dole MCE su vol+, vol-, ch+ i ch-
<Milos_SD> :(
<Githzerai> da nisi zaboravio deo zakrpe?
<Milos_SD> ne
<Githzerai> hm...
<Milos_SD> sve sto je menjano u tom fajlu, vratio sam kako je bilo
<Milos_SD> :)
<Milos_SD> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=blobdiff;f=drivers/media/rc/keymaps/rc-winfast.c;h=0062ca291959af7f2be242ad1241a376a463b598;hp=2747db43b70ce64fe399de787de0f693f814401a;hb=7f961c6989a98c10faea76a39228a63624f10690;hpb=898a83e9243e2398e863887b36476c3cc227074a
<Githzerai> odoh časom u reboot, da vidim jesam li smanjio boot na5 sec :P
<Milos_SD> radiiiii
<Milos_SD> :D
<Milos_SD> kako sam ga haknuo... lol :D
<Aleksa> Poz!
<Aleksa> Interesuje da li bi mogao instalirati ubuntu na MSI laptop
<Aleksa> Tacnije dali bi mi bili potrebni neki drajveri
<promis> eh ovi nestrpljivi
<promis> ako se vrati Aleksa recite mu da može
<nemysis> ccc ala pobeže brzo
<gashoga> imam jedno pitanjce u vezi xhata
<gashoga> ako moze mali help
<nemysis> samo pitaj nema pitanja da li smem da pitam
<gashoga> nezelim da vidim kad se neko loguje in/out
<gashoga> kako to da iskljucim
<gashoga> posto sam i na drugim ircovima gde ima po 10 ljudi, i kad se izloguje ne stignem da vidim sta ko pise
<gashoga> 100* ljudi
<gashoga> xD
<nemysis> aha ono login logout jel
<gashoga> e bas to
<gashoga> imao sam to iskljuceno
<gashoga> ali akd sam reinstal komp odislo sve u q
<nemysis> imaš to u podešavanjima
<nemysis> Chatting / General i ono Show away once
<nemysis> i ostalo naravno
<gashoga> te 3 stavke su mi decekirane
<gashoga> e sad imam drugo pitanje, u koje se naravno nerazumem xD
<gashoga> posto mi je dual win7/ubu10.04
<gashoga> sa svakim updateom ubu
<gashoga> kada palim komp pojavljuje mi se koji os da biram, a ovih ubu sve vise i vise
<gashoga> sta da radim
<nemysis> ja imam samo
<nemysis> Gentoo pa ne znam nemam dual boot
<promis> gashoga imaš dve opcije
<gashoga> to sreco
<promis> 1. deinstalacija kernela - Å¡to je kao ispravnije
<promis> 2. da pomeriš kernel na neko drugo mesto
<promis> lično koristim metod 2
<gashoga> kako to prebacujem i de prebacujem?
<promis> mada na nekim računarima ih ostavljam tako da se gomilaju
<gashoga> jel smeta to racunaru sta?
<promis> ne
<promis> to smeta samo tako vizuelno
<gashoga> ja reko da mi nezauzima hdd
<promis> u grubu
<promis> pa zauzimaju hdd
<promis> to se podrazumeva
<promis> ali to nije nešto puno
<gashoga> jel preko gb/
<promis> ne
<promis> manje od 20mb
<promis> po svakom
<gashoga> oke je to
<promis> tačnije manje od 10MB
<promis> e vo sad sam video
<promis> tačno je 129MB
<promis> to je sa svim modulima itd
<promis> tako da ako ih ima 10 to je 1,29 GB
<crax0> hello
#ubuntu-rs 2011-03-31
<blaeks> ljudi pozdrav
<nikolam> blaeks, ћао, како је ;)
<blaeks> evo spremam hacklab za sutra
<blaeks> http://piratskapartija.com/blog/2011/03/28/hacklab-kc-grad-01-april-14h/
<Githzerai> z
 * Githz|away uteko: Odsutan za sada
<darkocuta> jel moram ovo stalno da kucam
<srele> idi na private
#ubuntu-rs 2011-04-01
<blaeks> hej sta se radi
<blaeks> pozdrav!
<blaeks> da li neko dolazi na shareconf mozda?
<promis> shareconf was is das?
<blaeks> http://www.shareconference.net/rs/program
<blaeks> promis, http://www.shareconference.net/rs/program
<promis> a da da
<promis> sad se sećam
<promis> odlučio sam da ne idem čini mi se
<promis> mada se ne sećam tačno zašto
<promis> waljda zato što nije za DŽ
<promis> mad je sad sajt popunjeniji
<promis> nego onda kad sam gledao
<promis> pa možda odradim "second tought"
<promis> nee
<promis> ipak nee
#ubuntu-rs 2011-04-02
<igorBL> pozdrav ljudi
<igorBL> kada izlazi 11.04
<promis> 11.04
<promis> >P
<Milos_SD> pozdrav
<Milos_SD> da li je neko uradio upgrade na Natty?
#ubuntu-rs 2011-04-03
<bogdanov> SRBIJAAAAA
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tu spijo usi mona
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> idin mi smo
<bogdanov> fukneni
<bogdanov> pa smo pokonc
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> kaj češ
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> jes srbin il nisi
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> kako ne:D
<alyosha> jel tu ko živ?
<bogdanov> izgleda mrtvo :)
<alyosha> haha na -rs ima bereta.D
<alyosha> trebao bi da je zastava!:D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HATZk616fi8
<bogdanov> alyosha posebno zatebe
<bogdanov> ;)
<alyosha> tipi nimajo bota da napiše:D
<bogdanov> hehe
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> jasar a
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ahmedovski:D
<bogdanov> hehe
<alyosha> ne valja on:D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> sto
<bogdanov> knindza valja
<bogdanov> ;)
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> šta je litra rakije za srbske mladiče:D
<Milos_SD> pozdrav svima
<Milos_SD> :)
<cyuan> poz
<nemysis> Pozdrav
#ubuntu-rs 2012-03-26
<nikolar> ima li međ linuksaše neka grupa za ćaskanje?
<olujicz> imaš #ubuntu-rs-offtopic, mada je sada kasno, nema ljudi
<olujicz> rekao bih da je #lugons kanal najveći domaći linux kanal
<TildaTurn> <O
<nikolja> pozdrav
<Guest14202> Dugari kojim programom mogu da izrežem jedan deo videa (screena-a)?
<promis> a?
<Guest14202> :D
<Guest14202> Jedan dio slike.
<Atlantic777> Guest14202: hoćeš da napraviš snimak ekrana i isečeš jedan deo?
<promis> hoćeš da odvojiš deo slike iz video fajla
<promis> i da napraviš novi video samo od tog dela?
<promis> tj, samo sa tim delom. Drugim rečima da uradiš "crop".
<guest123> ne, hoću da iz već postojećeg videa napravim novi video koji sadrži dio slike postojećeg
<Atlantic777> aham, pa to je crop
<Atlantic777> promis: ajd da ti se ne mešam u struku... :D
<promis> guest123: Može to i Avidemux
<guest123> hvala, odoh da probam :)
<guest123> Dobijam sledeću grešku kada pustim video sa avidemux-om http://paste.ubuntu.com/900943/ . Učita ga normalno ali kada ga pustim dobijem ovu grešku
<guest123> video je u wmv formatu
<promis> a kada premotavaš*
<promis> ?
<promis> da li se onda ruši?
<guest123> ne
<promis> onda nemoj da puštaš
<promis> samo cropuj i gotovo
<guest123> Kda pokušam da sačuvam dobijam grešku "Incompatible output format"
<guest123> Kada*
<promis> koje si fitere namestio?
<promis> ako ideš audio na copy, onda moraš da promeniš, pošto očigledno ne vari taj wma
<guest123> rješio sam to, sada samo stoji u treminualu piše Seeking.. curseq:205 wanted seq:1 Seeking starting at seq=1 (tako stoji već 3-4 min)
<promis> pa očigledno da ne može da savlada taj audio
<promis> probaj da mu isključiš skroz audio, pa vidi da li će onda da napravi video
<promis> idi u meni Audio i za main track odaberi "none"
<guest123> kada to uradim ide normalno, samo hoće li biti zvuka kada završi?
<promis> neće
<promis> ali barem znamo da je zvuk u pitanju što ga koči
<promis> moraćeš onda da izdvojiš zvuk u drugom programu
<promis> recimo ffmpeg
<promis> ako bude hteo da čita taj wma
<promis> uradio ovo: ffmpeg -i original.wmv -vn zvuk.wav
<promis> i onda ubaci taj wav umesto originalnog zvuka iz wmv fajla u istom meniju gde si isključio zvuk
<guest123> evo ga ide, hvala puno promis
<pomoc> Kako se fireox iz maximaze prebaci u minimaze nestaje ono kod ugla "x" za zatvbaranje? tako kod ostalih?
<pomoc> koji je to problem?
<pomoc> znaci nestaje ono kviri prozora samo
<pomoc> okviri
#ubuntu-rs 2012-03-27
<nenad> nemogu da pustim .wmv fajlove zvuk je ok ,ali video!. nedostaju neki verovatno codek
<Beretta021> sveza instalacija?
<nenad> 30 dana
<Beretta021> jel imas mediubuntu repo?
<nenad> nemam
<Beretta021> koji je ubuntu?
<nenad> 11.10
<Beretta021> evo ti uputstvo kako da ga dodas
<Beretta021> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/03/add-medibuntu-repository-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<Beretta021> pa onda kad dodas
<Beretta021> instaliraj
<Beretta021> w32codecs
<nenad> (gedit:12064):
<nenad> Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to store changes into `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: Failed to create file '/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel.7RC2BW': No such file or directory
<Beretta021> to je warning
<Beretta021> samo
<nenad> ok
<Beretta021> sad tek vidim
<Beretta021> kad pokreces gedit
<Beretta021> pokreces ga sa gksu a ne sudo
<Beretta021> posto je to ispravnije
<Beretta021> al nije ni bitno :)
<Beretta021> ide li?
<nenad> hvala ali:VLC does not support the audio or video format "MSS2". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<Beretta021> hm
<Beretta021> a probaj neki drugi pleyer
<Beretta021> guglaj malo
<nenad> media player nemoze da nadje pluggin...hvala
<Beretta021> hm
<Beretta021> svuda isto kazu za wmv
<nenad> video/x-asf-unknown decoder nema paket za ovaj plugin
<nenad> potrazicu na googlu,...
<Beretta021> ja sve sto sam ti ovde pisao sam na google nasao
<Beretta021> :)
<Mile> pozz, ima li neka igrica koja je zanimljiva za razmisljanje treba mi za laptop?
<nikolam> Ima, igrica se zove: Zadrži pažnju na kanalu duže od 15 minuta.
<boris_c> daj mu nešto što je moguće izvest :)
<pomoc> Kako ide rucna instalacija porograma se ekstenzijom .run?
<pomoc> Preko terminala?
<promis> koji program?
<promis> na sajtu sa koga si ga preuzeo sigurno ima neko uputtvo
<nikolja> pozdrav
<Kostic> здраво
<TildaTurn> <O
#ubuntu-rs 2012-03-28
<brok> zdravo svima
<Atlantic777> sastanak o časopisu upravo na #floss-magazin
<Mile> Zanima me koje su igre popularne za linux?
<Atlantic777> Mile: na primer boj za vesnot ili ti, battle for wesnoth
<Atlantic777> nexuiz
<Atlantic777> urban terror
<Mile> trepa mi neka zezalica za laptop, nemora igra moze i neki zanimljiv program za razmisljanje...
<Atlantic777> probaj gbrainy
<Atlantic777> to su razne mozgalice
<Mile> skidam je
<Mile> dobra, tnx za info
<Atlantic777> ništa ;)
<TildaTurn> <O
<guest____> Kako mogu da mjenjam podešavanja KDE apleta(plasmoida?)? Konkretno imam problem sa dodatkom za praćenje temperature. http://www.dodaj.rs/f/3R/vF/1hsKm8hB/1.png
<nikolam> guest____, jesi probao na #kubuntu ili nesto? Probaj da postavis pitanje i na ubuntu-rs.org forumu. Ja na primer koristim Xfce okruzenje...
<Atlantic777> postoji kanal kde-srbija
#ubuntu-rs 2012-03-29
<nikolja> pozdrav
<Mile> pozz
<Mile> Pokusao sam da instaliram free pascal komandom sudo apt-get install fp-ide
<Mile> instalirao je i kada kucam u terminal: fp
<Mile> terminal se zaledi nista ne moze da se pise u njemu, mislim da je problem zbog roota
<Atlantic777> samo momenat, proveriću
<Atlantic777> samo da završim nešto
<Mile> posto ja sve radim iz root-a ima li neko resenje? kako da mi proradi fpc
<Atlantic777> nemoj sve da radiš iz root-a, kao prvo :D
<Atlantic777> to je užasno opasno po sistem :D
<Mile> i probao sam da ga install u wine sve lepo prodje instalacija ali kad ga pokrenem stoji ono starting free pascal
<Mile> i posle 1min se iskljuci
<Mile> vecina ostalih komandi koje koristim zahtevaju root
<Atlantic777> a Å¡ta to?
<Atlantic777> inače, kažu da je lazarus fin ide za pascal
<Atlantic777> inače, kažu da je lazarus fin ide za pascal
<Mile_> e puko mi net
<Atlantic777> usput, dok se ja zezam free pascalom, ti baci pogled na http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Xchat
<Mile_> pa uhvatio sam neki los signal u gradu sam
<Mile_> si naso nesto za fp?
<Atlantic777> evo instaliram
<Atlantic777> a za lazarus znam od ranije da su ga koristili
<Atlantic777> inače, zašto mrtvi pascal, sunac mu?
<Mile_> ma trebam da pogledam neke komande smaraju me
<Mile_> nmz sto nece da radi jedino sto bi ja reko je do root-a da je nesto
<Atlantic777> kod mene radi savršeno bez roota
<Mile_> pisem fp u terminal i terminal se zaledi ne moze da ga ukljuci
<Atlantic777> i root ti ne treba za takve stvari!
<Mile_> znam
<Atlantic777> koji ubuntu teraš?
<Mile_> :D
<Mile_> BT nije ubuntu
<Atlantic777> nebitno, probaj da upišeš fp, pa lupiš tab ;)
<Atlantic777> pa ondak enter
<Mile_> idalje zamrznut terminal
<Mile_> tj. nmg nista da pisem u njega stoji onako providan
<Atlantic777> pritisni ctrl + c
<Mile_> nista
<Mile_> idalje stoji
<Atlantic777> ubij taj terminal
<Mile_> moze X samo tad ga iskljuci
<Atlantic777> pa isključi ga kako god :D
<Atlantic777> da li si uspeo uopšte da pokreneš to sa fp-2.4.4 ili koju već verziju imaš?
<Mile_> nece da se pokrene
<Mile_> kad upisem FP u terminal
<Mile_> on ostane isti takav (ne poplavi..) samo nemogu u njega da kucam
<Atlantic777> o.O
<Atlantic777> Å¡ta?
<Atlantic777> Å¡ta poplavi?
<Mile_> pa ona plava pozadina od paskala
<Mile_> uopste ne podize paskal
<Atlantic777> pa jesi li pritisnuo tab posle kad si upisao fp :/
<Mile_> da
<Mile_> i enter
<Mile_> i nista se ne desava
<Atlantic777> hm, ne znam, to je backtrack :D
<Atlantic777> meni na ubuntuu radi savršeno
<Mile_> da, predpostavljam da je root problem
<Mile_> posto mi je pravio problem sa VLC playerom
<Mile_> pa sam mu menjao HEX i uspeo da ga pokrenem
<Mile_> i sad radi ok
<Mile_> ali nzm paskal kako da povucem iz rota ako je do toga problem
<Mile> opet puko net
<Mile> daj ponovi ako si nesto pisao
<Mile> ?
<Atlantic777> nisam ništa pisao
<Atlantic777> ne zameri, ali ovo je kanal za ubuntu podršku :D
<Atlantic777> za bt zezalice nismo baš stručni
<Mile> nzm dal znas ali bt je ustavri ubuntu
<Mile> i kad mi se ucitava sistem pise ubuntu 10.11
<Mile> msm ima neke delove od ubunta :D
<Mile> nego znas li mozda kako moze paskal da se pokrene iz root-a?
<Atlantic777> ubuntu 10.11 ne postoji
<Atlantic777> I znam da je zasnovan na ubuntuu, ali je debelo izmenjen.
<Mile> dal je bitno sad to paskal mi trebaa
<Dimus> Pozdrav, hoću da imam i na tv isto što i na laptopu. Lepo je radilo na windowsu, ali kako u ubuntu 11.10?
<Atlantic777> Dimus: potraži program gnome-display-settings
<Atlantic777> mislim da je to to šta tražiš
 * Atlantic777 dolazi kasnije
<Dimus> Pronasao sam, hvala.
<Atlantic777> nema na čemu, dođite nam opet :)
<laki> Zdravo svima. Od kako imam računar prilikom startovanja se čulo prodorno beep za koje sam zaključio da je normalno. Postoji li mogućnost isključivanja ovoga? Matična ploča je Asus M2N68-VM
<Atlantic777> Vidi u biosu da li možeš da isključiš „beeper“.
<Atlantic777> To je klasičan POST test (Power On Self Test)
<laki> Je li bezbjedno isključiti?
<Atlantic777> Pa... da, ako uopšte postoji ta mogućnost.
<poectnik> Zna neko od vas resenje kako sa yutube pustim klip , da je u pravim bojama?
<Atlantic777> hm, kod mene radi „u normalnim bojama“
<Atlantic777> a mislim da je promis imao taj problem
<Atlantic777> i mislim da je vdpau pravio problem
<Atlantic777> imaš nvidia karticu?
<poectnik> da
<poectnik> samo direktno a youtube sajta
<poectnik> je tako
<Atlantic777> mislim da treba da tražiš kako da isključiš hardversko ubrzanje za flash
<poectnik> ok
<Mile> Atlantic777
<Mile> promis
<promis> oj
<Mile> imam problem oko fp
<promis> fistalna proteza_
<Mile> free pascal
<promis> a
<promis> reci
<Mile> instalirao sam ga preko terminala kucajuci
<Mile> apt-get install fp-ide
<Mile> nakon uspesne instalacije upisem u terminal
<Mile> fp
<Mile> i terminal se odma zaledi, tj. nemoze vise da se kuca u terminalu ne reaguje na tastaturu
<Mile> moze samo da se iskljuci na x gore
<Mile> radim sve iz root-a
<Mile> nzm da li je to problem
<promis> zašto radiš iz roota?
<Mile> vecina ostalih skripti koje koristim zahtevaju root
<Mile> e da da ne zaboravim probao sam da ga instaliram i preko wine, ali kad trebam da ga pokrenem kao da ga nisam pokrenuo
<Mile> nista se ne desava kad ga ukljucim
<promis> malo je čudno da se terminal zamrzne
<Mile> mozda se i ne zamrzne ali izgleda kao da ne prikazuje paskal
<promis> jel si probao da brejkuješ proces
<Mile> ne razumem?
<promis> ctrl+c
<Mile> nece
<Mile> samo X pomaze
<promis> ajde probaj da otovriš još jedan teminal i pogledaš šta radi taj fp proces
<promis> i probaj da ga ubiješ, recimo
<Mile> kako da preko drugog terminala pogledam fp proces?
<promis> pa vidi prvo da li ga ima u: top
<promis> onda posle toga uradi: killall fp
<promis> da ga ubiješ
<Mile> ima ga fp
<promis> koliko zauzima procesor
<Mile> 1-0
<Mile> nekad 0 nekad 1
<promis> a očekuješ da se desi kad pokreneš fp?
<Mile> da u terminalu gde je upisam fp
<Mile> dobijem plavu pozadinu i one komande gore i da krenem da pisem program
<promis> hajde ubi proces iz drugog terminala
<Mile> pise u terminal u kome je radio fp
<Mile> posle ubijanja pise terminated
<Mile> izgleda da radi u pozadini kao
<promis> i terminal opet radi?
<Mile> da
<Mile> ima li komanda da ga reinstaliram fp
<Mile> za svaki slucaj
<Mile> posto sam bio u gradu tad kad sam ga instalirao a imao sam vrlo slabu konekciju sa netom
<Mile> ?
<Mile> promis?
<promis> otvori synaptic pa vidi da li ima tamo
<promis> reinstall, ako ne onda ga skloni, pa ponovo instaliraj
<Mile> nema ga u synaptic
<Mile> a apt-get autoremove da koristim za uninstal?
<Mile> ?
<Mile> ?
<Mile> oce ove godine biti odgovor?
<promis> mora da ga ima u sinaptiku
<promis> koristi: apt-get remove
<promis> ili možda bolje: purge
<Atlantic777> hej, promis šta si ti beše radio kada ti je yt otkazao? Isključio vdpau?
<promis> valjda sam isključio hardversko ubrzanje
<Atlantic777> sećaš li se gde i kako si to isključio?
<promis> pa mislim da može desni klik na video, pa odabereš settings
<Atlantic777> ok, hvala
<promis> dobro si me podsetio da updejtujem fleš
<pocetnik> Hoce neko da mi kaze kako da iskljucim ovo za youtube?
<pocetnik> u vezi sa klipom
<Atlantic777> pocetnik: eto ti ga promis
<Atlantic777> pitaj njega :D
<pocetnik> promis?
<pocetnik> ne znam da li je tu
<promis> nisam
<pocetnik> oooo
<nikolam> valjda se fles sam unapredjuje automatski, sam povuce unapredjenja sa neim paketom, sam ga skine i namesti, meni bas osvezio danas.
<promis> ali možeš da pitaš
<pocetnik> Atlantic777 objasni mi problem? :)
<Atlantic777> da ti bojasnim problem?
<promis> nikolam: ako si meni rekao, ja sam održavam fleš
<nikolam> promis, a sto kad ubuntu sam to vuce?
<nikolam> Ja sam tako pre sam instalirao al to je bilo davno
<promis> pitaj zika ;)
<pocetnik> KLip je u kako ne prikazuje kako treba
<pocetnik> drukse boje
<pocetnik> kao da se upalio XXDXDXD
<promis> kad zika objavi novu verziju ja ažurira
<pocetnik> i jos ovo nemogu da podesim direktno na flesh playr sa youtube
<pocetnik> ono da iskljucim prvu opciju
<promis> jeste pocetnik i meni je to bilo, pomeren hue, pa sam isključio hardversko ubrzanje, i dalje mi tako stoji, pa je slika opet normalna
<pocetnik> je li
<pocetnik> sa facebook sj normlano
<pocetnik> samo diretkno sa youtube bas cudno
<promis> da samo jutub je zezao
<pocetnik> promis zasto mislis da je do youtube?
<pocetnik> mogu ce da su upitanju neki dodaci
<pocetnik> promis?!
<promis> tel
<Mile> postoji li antivirus za linux
<Atlantic777> dap, ali se bori protivu windows gamadi
<Mile> prvenstveno zbog win virusa koji se prebace fleskom ili neki drugim putem
<pocetnik> MIle postoji.
<Atlantic777> clamav
<pocetnik> ima i avast i nod32
<pocetnik> za linux spec
<Atlantic777> jel?
<pocetnik> pogledaj na njihovom sajtu
<nikolam> da ima al ima i tkClam, GUI za ClamAV, tako nesto
<nikolam> I ima Firestarter za zastitini zid i to je to.
<pocetnik> Firestater?
<nikolam> Firestarter. Da lep GUI za pokretanje i namestanje zastitnog zida za Linux, koji ce te sasvim omesti u tome da naucis kako da ga rucno podesavas :)
<nikolam> Sto je steta, jelte :)
<pocetnik> to bese u prevodu "palikuca"
<promis> pocetnik: ne znam zašto, ali ja sam to uradio. a sobzirom da je samo na jutubu onda je do njega
<pocetnik> Koja je zadnja verzija firestarter?
<pocetnik> nije
<pocetnik> onda bi i tako bilo i na drugim
<nikolam> Nije se dugo menjao imas ga u zvanicnim riznicama.
<promis> firestarter je napušten
<nikolam> On samo podesava linux fw
<nikolam> I da firestarter trazi nekog ko bi ga dalje razvijao. Al za sad i dalje lepo radi meni.
<nikolam> Posto ionako nije aktivan posle podesavanja, Linux sam ima Fw.
<Atlantic777> „linux fw“ = iptables
<Atlantic777> opasna spravica
<Mile> koji na kraju da instaliram av
<Mile> kao sto rekoh prvenstveno mi treba za viruse koji dolaze spolja pa da ih ne sirim
<Mile> msm na fleske i download datoteke
<pocetnik> iptables?
<nikolam> http://help.ubuntu.com - extra opasna spravica :)
<pocetnik> kako da vidim IPtablet?
<nikolam> iptables je funkcija linuks kezgra koja vrsi funkcije zastitnog zida/firewall. jednom kad se podesi ne trazi namestanje.
<pocetnik> kako se podesava taj firestarter?
<pocetnik> jednom kad se podesi ne trazi nemastanje? objasni malo vise
<pocetnik> Ima u Linux kao u windows ono task manager?
<pocetnik> to sa youtube nemoze nikako da se namesti?
<Atlantic777> to sa youtube imaš samo ti problem
<Atlantic777> firestarter je samo program kojim na klik možeš da podesiš iptables
<Atlantic777> iptables stiže podešen tako da odgovara većini korisnika
<Atlantic777> za taj task manager, to je valjda kod nas system manager
<Atlantic777> a ja umesto njega koristim top ili htop u terminalu
<pocetnik> ok
<pocetnik> kako da ukacam u terminal?
<Atlantic777> šta? ovo za „task manager“?
<Atlantic777> samo: top
<pocetnik> ok
<pocetnik> Kako da podesim da SMplayer bude defaylt?
<Atlantic777> nisam siguran ovako napamet, proveriću čim budem mogao
<Atlantic777> inače, za ip tables, ako te zaista zanima, vidi help.ubuntu.com
<Atlantic777> imaju jako dobru dokumentaciju
<Atlantic777> !iptables
<lubotu3> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<TildaTurn> <O
<SebojaND> pozdrav
#ubuntu-rs 2012-03-30
<nikolja> pozdrav
<Atlantic777> pozdrav
<bane> pozdrav
<bane> moze mala pomoc ?
<Atlantic777> Možda... a šta treba?
<bane> hteo bih da registrujem nick ali nisam siguran da li treba sifra da se unosi sa < i > ili bez toga
<Beretta021> bez
<Beretta021> mislis na irc ovde?
<Atlantic777> bez
<bane> da, na irc mislim, hvala
<Beretta021> hm cudno da je nick bane slobodan :)
<Atlantic777> bejn
<bane> :)
<Beretta021> ja sam prisvojio 4 nicka :)
<Beretta021> 5 zapravo
<Beretta021> xD
<Lela> ćaos svima
<Lela> :)
<Lela> ima li ikog da je ovde trenutno ili ste svi avej?
<Beretta021> Lela: ima ima :)
<pocetnik> Jel se nekom popravio prikza videp klipa sa yutube sajta?
<Atlantic777> pocetnik: ne zato Å¡to niko drugi nema problem sa prikazom videa na yt.
<pocetnik> Samo do mene je?
<Atlantic777> da
<pocetnik> Koje je resenje tog problema?
<Atlantic777> ja ne znam ni koji je problem
<TildaTurn> <O
<Mile> jel radio neko od vas u aerolib-ng?
<Kostic> не
<Mile> sto :)
<Kostic> Нисам имао потребе.
<Mile> kako nisi imao potrebe zamisli situaciju nadjes se u gradu ili negde drugde sa laptopom i nemas net tj. sve zakljucani
<Mile> :)
<Kostic> Трудим се да увек имам нет тј. увек је уз мене 3Г модем. :)
<Mile> 3G moras da placas,  ovo je ipak free :)
<Kostic> Нема ништа што је бесплатно. Увек мораш да уложиш нешто па макар било то и време које будеш провео док успеш да покренеш aerolib-ng. ;)
<Mile> ma ovaj WPA2 me muci, nmg svaki wpa2 da skinem, ovo ostalo ide ko od sale
<SebojaND> pozdrav
<Mile> moze neko samo da mi kaze da li radio ovaj paket hitno mi je
<Mile> sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server
<Mile> kod mene ispisuje
<Mile> E: Broken packages
<promis> otovri sinaptic i popravi slomljene pakete
<Mile> evo sad citam izaso nova verzija 4. pa ovu sklonili
<Mile> izasla*
<nikolja> laku noć
#ubuntu-rs 2012-03-31
<Mile> Ima li neko ziv treba mi brzi odg.
<Mile> ?
<Mile> Ima li neko ziv?
<Mile> Treba mi pomoc oko Wicd programa za konekciju sa netom
<Mile> borise
<bejn328> poz ljudi
<bejn328> jel zna neko kako da instaliram gtk 2.x temu na lubuntu ako je to uopste moguce ?
<Mile> Ima li neko ziv imam pitanje?
<Mile> ?????????????????
<dungodung> svi smo zivi ovde, nadam se
<Mile> ee
<Mile> atlantic
<Atlantic777> hej
<Atlantic777> Å¡ta se radi?
<Mile> ma mucim se od 2h nocas
<Mile> zeza me program za network
<Mile> u pitanju je Wicd
<Atlantic777> doobro
<Mile> program za konekciju preko wlan ili lan
<Atlantic777> da, znam Å¡ta je wicd :)
<Mile> zadnje sto sam uradio je reinstalirao aircrack-ng i on normalno radi
<Mile> ali posle restarta sam izgubio Wicd
<Mile> prosto ga nema
<Mile> pa sam sa drugog komp.a skinuo instalaciju i ubacio na laptop
<Atlantic777> I zato sada koristiš windows... :o)
<Mile> NE
<Mile> na komp.u sam
<Mile> prati pls veoma mi je bitno da program proradi
<Mile> instalirao sam na laptop Wicd
<Atlantic777> e, tipujem na to da ga init nije potkačio
<Mile> i kad ga pokrenem prikaze mi sledece
<Atlantic777> nego, reci mi samo... jesi li ti onaj lik sa backtrackom?
<Mile> failed to execute child process "wicd-gtk" (Permission denied)
<Atlantic777> da li koristiš redovan ubuntu ili backtrack?
<Mile> ubuntu
<Atlantic777> aham, ok
<Mile> daj pomapag
<Mile> pomagaj
<Atlantic777> samo sekund da proverim nekoliko stvari
<Mile> kad upisem
<Atlantic777> inače, to šta si pokušao, ako pokušaš opet ali sa sudo, radiće
<Mile> wicd-client -n
<Mile> izadje Permissin denied
<Mile> probao sam i iz rota nece
<Atlantic777> hm, onda tu nešto ne valja... :/
<Atlantic777> uspeo si da me zainteresuješ :D
<Mile> drago mi je ja sam zainteresovan od 2h nocas se mucim sa tim
<Mile> veoma mi je bitan program
<Atlantic777> jesi li spavao? Ozbiljno te pitam. Ako nisi, sada možeš samo da skršiš i ostatak sistema.
<Mile> jesam na stolicu
<Mile> daj pomaci da zavrsimo ovo
<Mile> pomazi* :)
<Atlantic777> da li je sada uključen taj komp sa ubuntuom, možeš da proveriš par stvari?
<Mile> da laptop je
<Atlantic777> ok, otvori synaptic i deinstaliraj network-manager
<Atlantic777> moguće da je ostao ovaj stari network manager pa se kolju
<Mile> samo da znas nemam konekciju na laptop nzm kako posle da instaliram to
<Atlantic777> nemaš brige
<Mile> pod imenom network-menager nema nista
<Atlantic777> i... da li možeš da se nakačiš kablom na net? mislim... nije problem konektovati se na ethernet bez network managera
<Mile> prazna lista
<Atlantic777> pf... ček da vidim kako se tačno zove paket
<Atlantic777> mora da ima :D
<Atlantic777> proveri da li si dobro upisao
<Mile> ma jesam nema
<Atlantic777> dobro, a da li možeš „lan kablom“ da se nakačiš na neki ruter?
<Atlantic777> mislim, da li imaš ruter i kabl pri ruci?
<Atlantic777> dhcpcd eth0 i eto tebe na netu
<Atlantic777> biće nam lakše
<Atlantic777> zapravo, na ubuntuu je dhclient
<Mile> to dhclient ?
<Mile> lele to sam obrisao
<Atlantic777> divno :D
<Mile> pazi sta je bilo
<Mile> radio sam nesto sam dhcp3
<Atlantic777> potraži neku flešku
<Mile> i kad sam zavrsio posle uvek kad upalim airmon-ng start wlan0
<Mile> pokrene mi se u procesima dhclient
<Mile> i onda sam obrisao dh i reinstal aircrack-ng
<Mile> i posle restarta laptop-a wicd poceo da zeza?
<Mile> mozda je potrebno dh da instaliram a?
<Mile> imam flesku..
<Atlantic777> ček, tel
<Mile> ok ok
<Atlantic777> to je 11.10?
<Atlantic777> x86 ili amd64?
<Mile> 32bit ako na to mislis
<Mile> sad cu da vidim koja je verzija
<Atlantic777> to
<Mile> 10.04
<Atlantic777> aham
<Atlantic777> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/d/dhcpcd/dhcpcd_3.2.3-7ubuntu0.10.10.1_i386.deb
<Atlantic777> skini ovo
<Atlantic777> ubaci na desktop onog laptopa
<Atlantic777> pa mi javi kad završiš
<Mile> prebaceno
<Atlantic777> sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/dhcpcd_3.2.3-7ubuntu0.10.10.1_i386.deb
<Atlantic777> ček, stani... ovo je za 10.10
<Atlantic777> izvini... ja sam omašio verziju
<Atlantic777> ovaj fajl: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/d/dhcpcd/dhcpcd_3.2.3-5ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<Atlantic777> i ova komanda: sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/dhcpcd_3.2.3-5ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<Atlantic777> za početak
<Mile> prebacio
<Atlantic777> pokreni tu komandu, sudo dpkg...
<Atlantic777> zapravo... ti možeš i dvoklikom da ga instaliraš :D
<Mile> pa da pisem ovo gore ili da kliknem
<Atlantic777> nebitno je :D
<Atlantic777> klikni ako si navikao da klikćeš
<Mile> dpkg: need an action option
<Mile> zenusao sam se
<Mile> cek
<Atlantic777> dpkg -i
<Atlantic777> onda bolje da klikneš...
<Atlantic777> a i za ime fajla, lupi samo tab
<Mile> heheh
<Atlantic777> nemoj slučajno da pišeš kompletno ime
<Mile> instalira
<Atlantic777> cool
<Mile> samo da proradi
<Atlantic777> i još uvek mi nisi rekao da li imaš lan kabl pri ruci i da li imaš gde da ga uključiš
<Mile> package 'dhcpcd' was installed
<Atlantic777> ok... ali KABL čoveče
<Mile> imam lan kabli u dnevnu sobu mi ruter
<Mile> odnecu tamo laptop
<Atlantic777> ok
<Atlantic777> kada priključiš kabl, upišeš sudo dhcpcd eth0
<Mile> ajd odo da ga prikljucim
<Atlantic777> hajde
<Atlantic777> trebalo bi da ti posle te komande proradi net
<Atlantic777> a posle ćemo dalje da ga krpimo
<Mile> konektuje se
<Mile> ajd prebacicu se na komp. u dnevnu odjavicu se sa ovog
<Mile> eto me za 3min na irc
<Atlantic777> ok
<Mile> atlantic
<Atlantic777> e, tu smo
<Mile> 123
<Mile> radi
<Mile> laptop je prikljucen na lan i radi net
<Atlantic777> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Mile> dalje
<Atlantic777> apt-cache policy network-manager | pastebinit
<Atlantic777> i treba da ti izbaci neki link
<Atlantic777> taj link mi daš ovde
<Mile> evo
<Mile> network-manager:
<Mile> installed: (none)
<Atlantic777> nemoj sve da kopiraš :D
<Atlantic777> ok...
<Atlantic777> dovoljno
<Mile> candidate: 0.8-0ubuntu3
<Mile> version table:
<Mile> 0.8-0ubuntu3 0
<Mile> sta urade
<Atlantic777> nemoj kopirati ovde sve :D
<Atlantic777> i nisi ispisao do kraja onu komandu, trebalo je samo jedan link da mi pošalješ
<Atlantic777> nebitno
<Mile> stog linka sam  i citao to :)
<Mile> ajd nije bitno sta dalje
<Atlantic777> ali trebao si link da mi pošalješ!
<Atlantic777> nebitno :D
<Atlantic777> sledeći put mi pošalješ _link_ da mogu da ga pročitam
<bejn328> atlantic jel moze pomoc ?
<Mile> bejin nemoj sad pls cek da zavrsimo
<Atlantic777> bejn328: ajd...
<bejn328> ajd zavrsite pa cu onda
<Mile> tnx
<Atlantic777> Mile: sudo service wicd restart
<Mile> wicd: unrecognized service
<Atlantic777> :/
<Atlantic777> ls /etc/init.d | grep wicd
<Mile> wicd
<Atlantic777> sudo /etc/init.d/wicd restart
<Mile> command not found
<Mile> a da ja restart uradim?
<Atlantic777> ne...
<Atlantic777> a nešto nisi dobro upisao :P
<Mile> sve je lepo proverio sam
<Mile> ?
<Atlantic777> nemoguće
<Atlantic777> ovaj... ako hoćeš možeš da me pustiš u svoj komp preko ssh tako što ćeš otvoriti port 22 na ruteru i dati mi svoju lozinku
<Atlantic777> posle toga promeniš lozinku i to je to
<Atlantic777> a ja ti neću ništa čačkati, obećavam :D
<Atlantic777> a imam i pametnija posla
<Atlantic777> bejn328: jesi li ti onaj što je juče hteo da registruje nick? :D
<bejn328> da :)
<bejn328> i nisam uspeo
<Atlantic777> pa gde je zapelo?
<bejn328> radio sam prema uputstvu sa ubuntu-rs sajta
<Mile> lele kakvi portovi kakva cudesa :) zaobidji to
<Atlantic777> Mile: pa ovako je otprilike kao da si mi vezao oči i dao beli štap pa dudaram naslepo. :)
<Atlantic777> ali ok...
<Atlantic777> možemo dalje ovako
<Mile> ajde ako uspemo kuvicuti novi stap na rasklapanje :D
<bejn328> atlantic, jel mozes da mi napises kako bi trebala da izgleda ova komanda sa svim podacima (napisi bilo koje pa cu ja zameniti): /msg nickserv register <vaša-šifra>
<Atlantic777> bejn328: /msg nickserv register password123
<Atlantic777> ček, treba valjda i mail
<Atlantic777> hajde ček ipak da završim prvo ovo
<bejn328> ajd :)
<Mile> kako ono bese dhcp eth0 da se konektujem na net?
<Atlantic777> dhcpcd eth0
<Mile> oleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Atlantic777> o.O
<Atlantic777> Å¡ta bi?
<nikolja> pozdrav
<nikolja> ništa, sad se uključio :)
<Atlantic777> ne ti :D
<Atlantic777> Mile: ?
<Beretta021> hhahaha
<Mile> radi
<Mile> :)
<Mile> tnx za pomoc
<Atlantic777> Å¡ta radi? wicd?
<Atlantic777> ili samo net?
<Mile> wicd
<Atlantic777> cool
<Atlantic777> sledeći :D
<Atlantic777> bejn328: /msg nickserv help register
<Atlantic777> a komanda za registrovanje bi bila /msg nickerv register password123 neki-tamo@e-mail.rs
<Atlantic777> ali time registruješ nick koji trenutno imaš
<Mile> e a mogu ja sad da uninstall dhcpcd
<Atlantic777> ne
<Atlantic777> neki dhcp klijent moraš da imaš
<Atlantic777> zar ti smeta?
<Mile> posto kad upisem airmon-ng start wlan0
<Mile> izlazi mi u procesi pa moram da ga kill
<Atlantic777> neka ga
<Mile> dhcpcd-bin
<Atlantic777> wicd mora da ima neki dhcp klijent, koliko znam
<Atlantic777> jedino ako nema neki u sebi, mada čisto sumnjam
<Mile> znas sta je bila fora
<Atlantic777> ne
<Mile> u synaptic nije bilo instalirano sledece
<bejn328> evo ga :)
<Mile> wicd
<Mile> wicd-deamon
<Mile> python-wicd
<bejn328> sada sam valjda registrovan :D
<Mile> wicd-gtk
<Mile> i zato je prijavljivao ono permission d
<Atlantic777> bejn328: izgleda da jeste...
<Atlantic777> Mile: kakve to veze ima?
<Atlantic777> ti treba da pokreneš wicd daemon da bi mogao da pokreneš wicd-gtk
<Mile> ima neke cim radi
<Mile> ajd eto me za 2min
<Atlantic777> pa ček, wicd je bio instaliran :D
<Atlantic777> kk
<Mile> da se vratim na moj komp.
<Mile> evo me
<Mile> pa bio je instaliran ikonica je stojala u Applications>Internet>Wicd
<Mile> al ga u synaptic nije vido kao instaliran
<Atlantic777> i imao si init skriptu
<Atlantic777> nemam pojma
<Atlantic777> odo' dalje
<Atlantic777> poz
<Mile> zz
<Mile> odo ja da spavam
<bejn328> jel zna neko kako glasi indikator za temp procesora ?
<bejn328> tacnije sta da kucam u sensor
<Atlantic777> sudo sensors-detect
<bejn328> hmm... http://www.dodaj.rs/f/E/X7/2DLxIWR9/temperature-monitor002.png
<bejn328> kada ukucam sensors-detect pa Y sve je No sem intel digital termal sensor
<Beretta021> pa dobro
<Beretta021> to je samo za procesor
<Beretta021> odradi mu sve sa Y
<Beretta021> pa onda kucaj sensors
<Beretta021> pa vidi jel ispisuje temperature
<bejn328> odradio sam sve sa y
<bejn328> sad da ukucam sensors u temperature monitor ?
<Beretta021> e nisam siguran jel potreban restart
<Beretta021> bejn328: u terminal
<Beretta021> ukuacaj
<Beretta021> sensors
<bejn328> No sensors found!
<bejn328> ...
<Beretta021> onda mora restart
<bejn328> ok, sad cu restart
<Beretta021> Atlantic777: jel znas kako se zove ono cudo za temperaturu procesora
<Beretta021> coretemp?
<Atlantic777> nisam siguran na šta misliš, meni su senzori i temparatura uvek asocijacija na lm-sensors
<Beretta021> jeste
<Beretta021> coretemp
<Beretta021> ma to je modul koji cita temperature jezgara
<Atlantic777> aham, to
<Atlantic777> nemam pojma :D
<Beretta021> to na ubuntu sve spakovano zajedno :)
<Atlantic777>  eix coretemp
<Atlantic777> No matches found.
<bejn328> evo sad ispisuje
<Beretta021> eto ga
<Beretta021> sad probaj
<Beretta021> onaj programcic
<Beretta021> Atlantic777: zaboravi, to ja archerisem :P
<bejn328> hmm... zeza ovaj program
<bejn328> tacnije applet
<Beretta021> pogledaj na netu
<bejn328> i dalje ispisuje NA
<Beretta021> kako se podesava
<Beretta021> bejn328: ajde daj ispis od sensors
<Beretta021> nakaci na pastebin
<Beretta021> pa daj link
<bejn328> sec
<Atlantic777> Beretta021: ma reci im nek instaliraju pastebinit
<Atlantic777> sensors | pastebinit
<Beretta021> :)
<Atlantic777> dobiješ link i nema zezanja :D
<Beretta021> nisam znao za to
<Beretta021> xD
<bejn328> http://pastebin.com/nv5t55NF
<Beretta021> auuu
<Beretta021> bejn328: covece
<Beretta021> 81c
<bejn328> to je laptop xD
<Beretta021> cisti taj komp
<Beretta021> ocisti ga
<Beretta021> :)
<Beretta021> bejn328: ajde ovako
<Beretta021> sad tamo
<Beretta021> sto si posalo sliku
<bejn328> cistio sam ga pre par dana i nista, to mu je radna temp
<Beretta021> bejn328: ne bih rekao da je radna :)
<Beretta021> nego
<Beretta021> ugasi ono Automatic sensors location
<Beretta021> i ukucaj mu
<Beretta021> coretemp-isa-0000
<bejn328> uradio sam
<bejn328> i dalje stoji NA
<Beretta021> onda applet ne valja
<bejn328> jel treba restart ?
<Beretta021> ne znam sta da kazem
<Beretta021> bejn328: ne treba
<bejn328> jel moze neki drugi da se instalira ? inace koristi lubuntu
<Beretta021> pa ne znam
<Beretta021> probaj da nadjes
<Beretta021> ja iskreno nikad nisam koristio to
<bejn328> e jbg
<bejn328> nasao sam za gnome
<bejn328> al nema za lxde
<Beretta021> mislim da bi radio
<bejn328> evo sta sam nasao na lxde forumu "The temperature monitor uses lm_sensors, so you need to run "sensors-detect" once and make sure the lm_sensors service is started on boot.Ć
<Beretta021> pa to i jeste uradjeno
<Beretta021> samo ne znam zasto ne radi
<bejn328> e jbg, instalirao sam ovaj sensors-applet ali ga nigde nema
<olujicz> sensors-applet je za gnome2
<olujicz> panel applet
<olujicz> ako imaš unity neće raditi
<Beretta021> lxde tera
<olujicz> aha, isti đavo, samo za gnome2 radi
<olujicz> na lxde jedino conky onda
<Beretta021> a ja ne znam da li ima neki za lxde
<olujicz> ne znam da li ima druga opcija
<Beretta021> ne secam se
<bejn328> instalirao sam conky ali nešto zeza
<bejn328> uglavnom, kod mene je najveći problem što za moju grafičku ne postoji drajver
<olujicz> koja grafika?
<bejn328> SiS :(
<Beretta021> ajoooj
<Beretta021> :(
<bejn328> hahaha
<olujicz> uh
<olujicz> nema gore
<Beretta021> bejn328: jel imas glitcheve?
<bejn328> nzm ni Å¡ta je to
<bejn328> uglavnom, lubuntu radi super samo Å¡to nema 3D xD
<Beretta021> bejn328: ma nemoguce da nema drajver
<Beretta021> ja imam jednu sisovacu
<Beretta021> radi 3D
<bejn328> O.o
<Beretta021> ali imam glitcheve
<bejn328> onda sam ja kreten
<bejn328> Å¡ta je to glitch ?
<Beretta021> olujicz: kako objasniti
<olujicz> pa kad brljavi slika
<olujicz> :)
<bejn328> a to je kod mene redovno, kad isključujem komp
<bejn328> nekad kad otvorim video preko vlc-a ili mplayera
<Beretta021> ma ne
<Beretta021> meni je uvek tako
<Beretta021> stalno imam neke crtice
<Beretta021> linije
<bejn328> a, razumem
<Beretta021> koje igraju po ekranu
<Beretta021> jer je taj drajver od boga pitaj kad
<Beretta021> :)
<bejn328> ček, ako ja instaliram taj drajver
<Beretta021> nema sta da ga instaliras
<olujicz> ma nema tu instaliranja, on je već u sistemu
<olujicz> samo je očajan
<bejn328> jel će mi stalno biti te crtice bilo da su uključeni 3d efekti ili ne
<Beretta021> bejn328: ajde daj izlaz od komande
<Beretta021> lspci | grep VGA
<Beretta021> bejn328: uvek su crtice :)
<Beretta021> nema pomoci
<Beretta021> jedino pisati novi drajver
<Beretta021> :)
<bejn328> http://paste.ubuntu.com/908588/
<Beretta021> al to ti je kao da ulazes u trulog stojadina sa zaribanim motorom
<Beretta021> :)
<Beretta021> aha
<Beretta021> to je nesto novije
<Beretta021> nema za to drajver izgleda
<bejn328> xD
<bejn328> ma nema mi druge nego da menjam komp
<Beretta021> ajde
<Beretta021> lspci | grep sis
<bejn328> planiram sad nešto uzeti sa nvidia grafičkom
<bejn328> sec
<Beretta021> jel ispisuje nesto?
<Beretta021> bejn328: dobar izbor :)
<Beretta021> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G94 [GeForce 9600 GT] (rev a1)
<Beretta021> ^^
<olujicz> Beretta021: probaj da instaliraš xf86-video-sismedia, ako već nije instalirano
<bejn328> ne
<olujicz> https://launchpad.net/~acasagrande/+archive/xf86-video-sismedia?field.series_filter=
<Beretta021> onda nema drajvera :P
<Beretta021> olujicz: sad cu vidim
<olujicz> ima i ovde o toj grafici http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958967&page=77
<Beretta021> nije moja 3
<Beretta021> moja je mirage 2
<Beretta021> ili cak 1
<Beretta021> :)
<olujicz> uh, ogromna tema
<Beretta021> citao sam je
<Beretta021> nista korisno
<olujicz> 800 poruka, haha
<Beretta021> preletao sam
<Beretta021> i nema resenja
<bejn328> ne može da locira paket
<Beretta021> bejn328: moras dodati ppa
<bejn328> neko je spominjao da je tamo neko počeo da piše drajver
<olujicz> mislio sam na ovaj paket: https://launchpad.net/~acasagrande/+archive/xf86-video-sismedia?field.series_filter=
<olujicz> probaj taj odatle da instaliraš
<bejn328> nije instaliran
<bejn328> da instaliram ?
<olujicz> pa probaj
<olujicz> samo pazi za verziju
<olujicz> taj drajver je samo za Oneiric
<olujicz> 11.10
<bejn328> ja koristim lubuntu 11.10 32
<olujicz> onda probaj da ga instaliraš
<olujicz> znaš li kako se dodaje ppa
<bejn328> da, evo instalirao sam
<olujicz> ok
<olujicz> restart :)
<olujicz> i pomoli se :)
<bejn328> ok xD
<milos_> e ljudi treba mi mala pomoc :)
<milos_> ako ima neko da mi pomogne.
<Beretta021> ima uvek
<Kostic> Кажи.
<milos_> imama problem sa instalacijom na linuxu win fajla skinuo sam wine
<milos_> ali kada pokrenem instalaciju on mi kaze
<milos_> The file '/home/milos/Desktop/untitled folder/Drivesch.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<milos_> e znam da ima neka fora da se skine ra zabrana
<Kostic> кликни на особине датотеке
<milos_> al na onom engleskom ja pola ne razumem
<milos_> ok
<Kostic> и чекирај опцију "дозволи покретање ове датотеке као извршне"
<olujicz> milos_: koristiš kubuntu?
<Kostic> или покрени из терминала
<milos_> buntu
<bejn328> evo me :)
<milos_> e al problem je sto nije klasicna instalacija
<olujicz> bejn328: taj smešak obećava :)
<milos_> nego testovi za voznju
<Beretta021> bejn328: ima li promene?
<olujicz> milos_: nije to problem
<bejn328> nemam pojima
<olujicz> samo treba da mu dozvoliš pokretanje, pošto je to izvršni fajl
<Beretta021> bejn328: lsmod | grep sis
<Kostic> milos_ Какви тестови за вожњу?
<bejn328> u suštini nema velike razlike sem screena prilikom učitavanja
<bejn328> sec
<milos_> ma ono polaganje..
<Kostic> milos_ Направио сам ја програм за то...
<Kostic> А и знам како да покренеш онај други... Edukacija.exe, тако??
<bejn328> http://paste.ubuntu.com/908605/
<milos_> da
<Kostic> Шта ти треба? Б категорија?
<Beretta021> bejn328: sad po 50e meni i olujicz xD
<milos_> da
<Beretta021> bejn328: probaj sad 3D
<Kostic> Овако... Још нисам завршио Б категорију али већина ствари ради...
<Kostic> Скини .deb датотеку са ове адресе и инсталирај http://sourceforge.net/projects/semafor/files/
<milos_> jel to ovaj semafor :)
<milos_> ma pao sam bio par puta na voznji pa batalio pa sad moram sve ispocetka :(
<Kostic> Јесте... Моје чедо. :D
<milos_> dosada ziva sa tom voznjom
<Kostic> milos_ Нисам убацио сва питања у Б категорију тако да за сада мораш да користиш и онај Вин програм... Хо
<Kostic> *Хоћеш да ти помогнем са инсталацијом?
<milos_> e a kako ja uopsteno da skinem tu zabranu da mogu da inst programe
<milos_> moze ako si raspolozen :D
<Kostic> Овако... Инсталирао програм?
<Kostic> чек
<milos_> ako mislis na semafor jesam
<Kostic> Пробај семафор... Где ти се налази инсталација edukacija.exe програма?
<milos_> na desktopu
<milos_> i na cd-u nisam ga vadio iz cd roma
<olujicz> milos_: jesi li uspeo da pokreneš taj program?
<milos_> jesam semafor
<Kostic> olujicz, за овај вин програм треба и неке .длл датотеке...
<olujicz> aha, onda to malo teže
<Kostic> укуцај find /media/cdrom *.* и налепи на paste.ubuntu.com
<milos_> No such file or directory
<milos_> :)
<Kostic> Онда овако, find /home/ *.*
<milos_> au bre izbaci mi neki sastav ovde
<milos_> od prilike skoro sve sto imam instalirano ili sta vec
<Kostic> То ме и интересује...
<Kostic> Не знам где ти је инсталација...
<milos_> home/milos/desktop/untitled folder
<milos_> ako na to mislis
<Atlantic777> teško da je tamo... možda u /home/milos/desktop/united\ folder... :D
<milos_> tako nesto
<Kostic> Чек, како се беше зове датотека...
<milos_> nece da radi ono kada kliknem pored mesta sto mi je ocrtano ikonama
<milos_> da ti kopiram text
<milos_> nesto se ubagovao dugo nisam ja ovo koristio zadnji je bio 8.10.
<Kostic> Шта тачно неће да ради?
<milos_> The file '/home/milos/Desktop/untitled folder/Drivesch.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Atlantic777> chmod +x
<milos_> Driversch.exe
<Atlantic777> milos_: desni klik, properties, permissions, executable
<Atlantic777> tako nešto
<olujicz> chmod +x '/home/milos/Desktop/untitled folder/Drivesch.exe'
<milos_> e to sam pokusao odavno nece :D
<Kostic> Овако... wine /home/milos/Desktop/untitled\ folder/Drivesch.exe
<Atlantic777> e onda ovo Å¡ta ti je Kostic dao
<Atlantic777> chmod +x
<Atlantic777> nema tu ništa više da se čačka
<Kostic> Ако баш неће, користи мој програм а питања учи из књиге... :D
<milos_> kaze mi tan chmod
<milos_> da ne postioji to jest for more information -help
<Kostic> milos_ да ли си пробао ону команду коју сам дао?
<milos_> ako mislis na chmod +x da
<milos_> cek tren nesto sam ja lose iskucao :) kakv sam ....
<Kostic> Мислио сам на wine /home/milos/Desktop/untitled\ folder/Drivesch.exe
<milos_> e sad mi smao stoji kao ukucao sam i on mi izbacio 2 red da kucam al nistan ije rekao
<Kostic> ?
<milos_>  /home/milos/Desktop/untitled\ folder/Drivesch.exe
<milos_> err:module:import_dll Library MSVBVM60.DLL (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\milos\\Desktop\\untitled folder\\Drivesch.exe") not found
<milos_> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\home\\milos\\Desktop\\untitled folder\\Drivesch.exe" failed, status c0000135
<milos_> jesam al kaze to :)
<Kostic> wine /home/milos/Desktop/untitled\ folder/Drivesch.exe
<milos_> jesam al kaze ono cudo da je faiied
<milos_> failed*
<Kostic> Чек... Нађи на гуглу MSVBVM60.DLL и скини је у фасциклу где је инсталација...
<milos_> ok
<milos_> uradio
<milos_> The file '/home/milos/Desktop/untitled folder/dffsetup-msvbvm60.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit. isto pise
<Kostic> wine /home/milos/Desktop/untitled\ folder/Drivesch.exe
<milos_> isto ono i kada ukucam opet
<milos_>  wine /home/milos/Desktop/untitled\ folder/Drivesch.exe
<milos_> err:module:import_dll Library MSVBVM60.DLL (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\milos\\Desktop\\untitled folder\\Drivesch.exe") not found
<milos_> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\home\\milos\\Desktop\\untitled folder\\Drivesch.exe" failed, status c0000135
<milos_> :S
<milos_> bas je dosadan kao i voznja :D
<Kostic> chmod a+x /home/milos/Desktop/untitled\ folder/Drivesch.exe; wine /home/milos/Desktop/untitled\ folder/Drivesch.exe
<milos_> opet kaze faild status c0000135
<milos_> e da te pitam bile je fora na 8.10 da se preko terminala udje u root kako vec i prepravi neki fail
<milos_> txt tako da nesmara sa odobrenjima i tim cudima
<milos_> jel znas mozda kako to i gde
<Kostic> Знам... Чек тренутак.
<milos_> ok...thx
<Kostic> Али то ти није препоручљиво...
<milos_> sto ?
<olujicz>  /etc/sudoers
<Kostic> Рут корисник постоји са разлогом...
<olujicz> taj fajl
<milos_> e kaze mi da je permission denied
<milos_> znam da postoji sa razlogom
<milos_> al kad nece da se skine zabrana sta da mu radim moram ga izubivam :D
<Kostic> Чак и да то урадиш, то ти неће помоћи са овом датотеком... Изгледа да Вајн нема оно што је њему потребно...
<Kostic> Пробао Семафор?
<milos_> jesam cool izgleda :)
<milos_> e a da te pitam zasto kada odem na wine i idem u njegovo add-remowe programs on nece ni odatle da ga pokrene
<Kostic> За Б имаш скоро све осим текстуалних питања...
<milos_> tipa kao da ne postoji aplikacija
<Kostic> Ја сам користио други програм када сам полагао... Неки ликови из Прокупља су га направили..
<milos_> ma koristio bi ja na netu al to je za novi zakon a ja sam po starom :( tako da mi netreba pola a i nisu ista pitanja :(
<milos_> e a koji je onaj crossover msm gde njega mogu da nabavim on je isto za exe fajlove
<olujicz> on se plaća
<milos_> stavio sma neki sa bt-a 8v da se skida mozda radi :)
<olujicz> probaj, mada sumnjam da je bolji od wine
<milos_> ma samo da pokrenem ovo i onako mi netreba nista drugo
<milos_> igrice pikam samo na netu :)
<bejn328> ijao, padaće kiša
<bejn328> na sisovači radi docky xD
<Beretta021> :)
<pocetnik> kakko da podesi cnoky?
<Atlantic777> staviš podešavanja u .conkyrc i pokreneš conky
<Atlantic777> fajl .conkyrc je običan tekstualan fajl i treba da se nalazi u tvojem home folderu
<Atlantic777> neke primere .conkyrc fajlova možeš da nađeš na forumu, a pogledaj i na wikiju
<Atlantic777> trebalo bi da je neko nešto zapisao :)
<Atlantic777> !conky
<pocetnik> nema
<pocetnik> na home folder
<Atlantic777> pa napravi :)
<pocetnik> how?
<Atlantic777> uzmeš neki editor, napišeš šta hoćeš da imaš u tom fajlu, save, izabereš lokaciju svoj home folder i daš ime .conkyrc
<pocetnik> ok
<pocetnik> Jel moze u Ubuntu da se promeni zvuk prilokom podizanja?
<Atlantic777> ne, ta opcija se plaća
<Atlantic777> Å¡alim se, naravno :D
<Atlantic777> može sve da se promeni :)
<pocetnik> XD
<pocetnik> I sta sad sa onaj fajl .conkyrc?
<pocetnik> Kako pokrenuti na desktop?
<Anpu> alt + f2 i kucaj conky
<pocetnik> nema nista
<Atlantic777> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Conky
<pocetnik> uspeo sam
<pocetnik> ali je providna u pozadini
<pocetnik> kako da prmenim zvuk prilikom podizanja Ubunutu?
<pocetnik> tu tuuuuuuuuu tu tuuuuuu ima koga or bad conection?!
<pocetnik> Zasto vam se forum sad sporo otvara?
<milos> de ste klinci :P
<Guest65823> ljudi kako da registrujem ja ovde nick ?
<Atlantic777>  /msg nickserv register password123 neki-mail@nešto.com
<Atlantic777> s tim Å¡to ti je trenuutni nick Guest65823
<Atlantic777> tako da verovatno hoćeš prvo da uzmeš neki drugi nick komandom /nick, na primer /nick milos-u-buntu
<Atlantic777> pa tek onda da se registruješ
<Atlantic777> inače, dobar info o IRC-u se nalazi ovde http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Xchat
<Atlantic777> !irc
<lubotu3> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Atlantic777> !xchat
<milos-pocetnik> vidi moze :)
<Atlantic777> pocetnik: kod mene forum radi ok
<Atlantic777> da li neko drugi ima problema sa brzinom učitavanja foruma?
<milos-pocetnik> hehehe :D
<Atlantic777> a i stanje na serveru je normalno, tako da... verovatno je sve ok
<milos-pocetnik> jel bre kako ja da unesem pass
<Atlantic777> piše ti na wikiju sve ;)
<Atlantic777> ako hoćeš da se identifikuješ, dakle da dokažeš da je neki registrovan nick tvoj
<Atlantic777> to radiš komandom /msg nickserv identify password123
<Atlantic777> password123 naravno menjaš
<Atlantic777> to ti biraš
<milos-pocetnik> e
<milos-pocetnik> sad kao radi :)
<pocetnik> Kako mogu da vidim koje otvorene portove ima u Ubuntu?
<milos-pocetnik> ja mislim da je netstat :)
<pocetnik> koliko je ovo konekcija?!
<milos-pocetnik> mislis na ono sto si video sto je konektovan na 100 stvari :)
<Atlantic777> jnettop, na primer
<Atlantic777> da vidiš na kojim portovima ima komunikacije trenutno
<Atlantic777> nmap takođe može da posluži
<Atlantic777> ali nemate brige po pitanju portova i bezbednosti
<Atlantic777> to je posao ljudi koji pakuju ubuntu
<milos-pocetnik> aha 1000 potova je zatvoreno :)
<milos-pocetnik> kada se gleda onako a ima ih 1000
<Atlantic777> ovaj... zapravo ima 64k portova
<pocetnik> fino
<Atlantic777> za prvih 1000 se zna Å¡ta su
<Atlantic777> i nazivaju se common known, ili tako nešto
<pocetnik> jnettop, sta je?
<Atlantic777> jnettop prikazuje koji programi trenutno komuniciraju na nekim portovima
<pocetnik> jel to program ili samo da ukucam u treminbal?
<Atlantic777> i to posmatra ceo stack ip protokola, dakle i tcp i udp i sve
<Atlantic777> ne, moraš prvo da ga instaliraš
<pocetnik> ok
<Atlantic777> snalaziš se?
<pocetnik> kako da pokrenem?
<Atlantic777> probaj iz terminala
<milos-pocetnik> e ko mi jutros msm pre jedno 3h pomagao oko root naloga i onih testova ?
<Atlantic777> ja nisam... a što pitaš?
<Atlantic777> ako šalješ pivo, tu sam, preneću :D
<milos-pocetnik> ma bzv nisam uspeo da skinem onu zabranu sto mi izbacuje al su me naterali da razmisljam :)
<milos-pocetnik> i nasao sam 2 nacina za root nalog bez da prepravljam onaj txt fajl :)
<pocetnik> kako iz treminala?
<Atlantic777> pocetnik: upišeš jnettop u terminal
<Atlantic777> milos-pocetnik: nemoj da koristiš root za svakodnevne poslove!
<milos-pocetnik> ne koristim nego sam teo samo da skinem zastitu za instalaciju al nece kao da ne postoji exe file ni u wine ni u crossaderu
<milos-pocetnik> pa sam se malo igrao ;)
<milos-pocetnik> :) *
<milos-pocetnik> e <Atlantic777> a sto je taj root nalog toliko bitan da se ne koristi ne kapiram msm pise svuda po netu da netreba da se cacka
<milos-pocetnik> al niko precizno nekaze sto osim sto mozes da sjebes sve
<Atlantic777> milos-pocetnik: samo momenat, objasniću ti
<Atlantic777> samo da sredim na drugom mestu nešto
<milos-pocetnik> ok
<Atlantic777> e, milos-pocetnik, vidi 'vako
<Atlantic777> ajd na -offtopic kanal
<Atlantic777> milos-pocetnik: piši /j #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<milos-pocetnik> e a sta vamo ?
<bejn328> poz ima li nekog online ?
<Atlantic777> ima
<bejn328> :)
<bejn328> da li znas mozda kako podesiti conky da radi na lxde-u
<bejn328> gledao sam po netu i neki su uspeli pomocu .conkyrc modifikacije
<bejn328> al meni nikako ne ide
<bejn328> http://blog.lxde.org/?p=684
<Atlantic777> pa Å¡ta je problem?
<Atlantic777> inače, ne koristim conky
<bejn328> kad pokrenem conky on bude na levoj strani
<bejn328> sa crnom bozadinom
<Atlantic777> ok
<bejn328> kao na ovom videu na pocetku http://www.google.rs/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=17&ved=0CF8QFjAGOAo&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D2_stWmDbpxo&ei=B0Z3T-aXOcn4sga32_ScBA&usg=AFQjCNHCGd_NE5-nDwv7wNNQAqegbADf0g&sig2=ffKAQs9SacoCSLe-arRm3w
<Atlantic777> bejn328: pa napravi drugačiji .conkyrc
<Atlantic777> imaš primera i na našem forumu
<bejn328> ček sad ću da vidim
<bejn328> jbg, prijavljuje errore
<Atlantic777> jbg, nisa ga dobro podesio
<bejn328> kad stavim ova podešavanja http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Conky
<bejn328> evo smanjio sam greske i ostala mi je samo jos jedna
<bejn328> can't load font 'sans'
<bejn328> sta da stavim umesto tog fonta
<bejn328> ljudi pomagajte, cackao sam nesto ok conky-a i nisam uspeo pa sad kako da ga ugasim ?
<bejn328> preko terminala
<fogmaker> bejn328, Logout-login i ako nije u startnim programima više se neće pojaviti
<bejn328> http://youtu.be/kpBSLVM1-XE   :D
<pocetnik> promis jesi tu?
<promis> da
<pocetnik> i?
<promis> desni klik na klip i odaberi settings. onda isključi hardcversko ubrzanje
<pocetnik> nemoze
<promis> resetuj browser
<pocetnik> ne radi
<promis> e pa ne znam za drugo. kod mene radi
<pocetnik> sa live cd radi normalno
<pocetnik> Da nije zbog codec?
<promis> koju grafičku imaš i koji drajver?
<pocetnik> Nvidia
<pocetnik> drjaver ?
<promis> da, slobodni ili vlansički
<pocetnik> e sad ne znam sta vkasnici a sta je slobodni
<pocetnik> instaliran je preko riznice kako se vec kaze
<pocetnik> a verzija je
<promis> vlasnički je u vlasništvu nvidije, a slobodni je slobodan
<pocetnik> 280.13
<pocetnik> onda slobodni
<promis> onda koristiš vlasnički
<pocetnik> ne znam kako ide rucno
<promis> i ja isto koristim vlasnički
<promis> kad digneš livecd koristi se slobodni
<promis> tako da 2+2
<promis> uradi Å¡ta sam rekao
<pocetnik> stvarno ne mogu da znam kako ide rucno, previse opcije preko terminala sam se nezna koja je prava opcija
<promis> ako ti nije potreban vlasnički drajver ti ga skloni
<pocetnik> 2+2?
<promis> 4
<pocetnik> promis o cemu ti to brojevima?
<promis> pokreni frajerfoks i učitaj neki video na jutubu
<promis> javi kad to uradiš
<pocetnik> promis ne razumem sta?
<promis>  pokreni frajerfoks i učitaj neki video na jutubu
<pocetnik> sa live cd?
<promis> ne
<pocetnik> nego?
<promis> iz sistema sa harda valjda
<pocetnik> ma isto je
<pocetnik> slika je u drugim bojama
<promis> jel si rekao malo pre da ti je na livecd dobra slika?
<pocetnik> samo direktno sa youtube
<pocetnik> da jeste
<promis> pa kako je onda isto
<pocetnik> pa nije
<promis> ako hoćeš uradi šta sam rekao, ako ne, ćao
<pocetnik> hajde kazi sta?
<promis>  pokreni frajerfoks i učitaj neki video na jutubu
<pocetnik> dalje i? i ono desni klik na settings?
<promis> da
<pocetnik> ti kazem da je to kod mene nemoguce
<pocetnik> nemoze da se klikne
<pocetnik> ne znam zasto
<promis> nemaš dugme na mišu?
<pocetnik> ima opcije ali nemoze da radi klik na to
<promis> nanišani polako
<pocetnik> nemoze
<promis> i deštikliraj
<pocetnik> kako kliknem nemoze ni da se zatvori
<promis> brate, malo pre sam probao kod mene da vidim da li je popravlljen taj bag i radilo je
<pocetnik> koja ti je verzija?
<pocetnik> flash player?
<promis> dakle, deni klik na neki bilo koji flash objekat
<promis> koristim polsednji flash 64bit
<pocetnik> ja sam na 32bit
<promis> nema to veze
<pocetnik> znam da mi ne verujes
<promis> stigao je updejt za flash, ako koristiš flash iz riznica
<pocetnik> da iz riznica sam isntalriao
<promis> dakle, desni klik na neki bilo koji flash objekat
<pocetnik> ali to je samo sa youtube
<pocetnik> a preko FB sve ok
<promis> dakle, desni klik na neki bilo koji flash objekat
<pocetnik> kada se gleda klip
<promis>  dakle, desni klik na neki bilo koji flash objekat
<promis> i odaberi settings
<promis> jesi li
<pocetnik> cekaj
<pocetnik> jel moze neko od vas do otvori http://www.facebook.com/???
<pocetnik> promis nemoze
<pocetnik> nece
<promis> šta ne može?
<pocetnik> opcija da radi
<pocetnik> da se preko mis nisani
<promis> koja opcija?
<pocetnik> cak ni da se zatvori
<promis> ne radi onaj mali settings meni?
<pocetnik> klik na enable hradware
<pocetnik> i nakon toga dobijam, poruku da se srusio
<pocetnik> crash
<promis> onda je do fleša
<promis> đubre
<pocetnik> djubre?!
<promis> da, fleš plejer - đubre
<pocetnik> molim?
<promis> fleš plejer je đubre softver
<pocetnik> zar se tako kaze,a?
<promis> da
<promis> okej, pošti ti je jasno šta treba da uradiš, ali ti iz nekog razloga fleš plejer to ne dopušta
<promis> ja tu nemam više šta da dodam
<pocetnik> a to znaci?
<pocetnik> ok
<promis> mislim, da postoji i varjanta da se ta opcija upiše u neki conf fajl, ali ja ne znam koji je
<promis> evo ti čitaj http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=978212
<promis> možda ima rešenje
<promis> mada je tema malo bajata
<pocetnik> da li je resenje da ponovo iz nova instaliram Ubuntu?
<pocetnik> promis?
<promis> hehe, ne znam
<promis> rekoh ti, ako ti na live cd radi, onda probaj da deinstaliraš vlasnički drajver za nvidiju
<promis> ako ti taj drajver ne treba
<pocetnik> ne znam kako se deinstalira
<promis> hajde da probamo nešto
<pocetnik> na bi da se maltretiras
<pocetnik> vec polako se snalazim... nekako
<pocetnik> U Ubntu moze da se ubaci drgo graficko okruzenu
<pocetnik> okruzenje?
<pocetnik> da bude kao Kubunutu?
<promis> može
<pocetnik> promis kako?
<pocetnik> ?
<promis> pocetnik: jel koristiš jutub, mislim da li imaš nalog, da li se loguješ na njega?
<pocetnik> imam nalog
<promis> znači treba ti ta varjanta?
<pocetnik> nema veze , sacekacu novu verziju flash-a
<promis> nije do flaša
<promis> a i nema više novih verzija
<promis> do jutuba je
<pocetnik> bice, uvek izlaze
<promis> nisi čitao adobeovu objavu
<pocetnik> nisam
<promis> e pa, nema više
<promis> nego probaj ovo
<promis> 1. probaj u punom ekranu da pristupiš opcijama
<pocetnik> dalje
<promis> pa vidi jel onda možeš da deštikliraš ono
<pocetnik> cekaj da vidim
<pocetnik> pomoglo je :)
<promis> sad resetuj brovser
<promis> i to ti je to
<promis> pardon, restartuj brovser
<pocetnik_> promis
<promis> jel radi?
<pocetnik_> da
<pocetnik_> zamisli na youtube dodali prekidac
<promis> da
<pocetnik_> ispod znaka youtube
<pocetnik_> smesno
<promis> inače rešenje sam našao na velikom ubuntu forumu
<promis> da si malo tražio našao bi
<pocetnik_> ubutntu.com?
<pocetnik_> ne engl. je
<promis> http://ubuntuforums.org
<pocetnik_> *na
<promis> !forum
<lubotu3> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<pocetnik> promis
<milos-pocetnik> caoss svima :)
<milos-pocetnik> ljudi imam 2 pitanja oce neko mi pomogne ;)
#ubuntu-rs 2012-04-01
<Lela> caos
<TildaTurn> pozdrav :)
<Lela> cao svima, hocu da instaliram ubuntu preko usb-a
<Lela> ali ne wuby, nego pravi ubuntu
<Lela> moze li neka pomoc?
<Lela> ako neko ima volje
<TildaTurn> skines iso, i sa unetbootin instaliras ("stavis") taj iso na usb
<TildaTurn> posle boot-ujes taj usb i instaliras
<TildaTurn> unetbootin > https://encrypted.google.com/url?q=http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/&sa=U&ei=Q7p3T93wIqPF0QWDmrzDDQ&ved=0CB4QFjAA&usg=AFQjCNHxorDyxunj7YVesNNJnr_Sw5PXBA
<Lela> kaad bootujem usb, jel to znači da u biosu podesim da podiže sa usb-a sistem?
<TildaTurn> da
<Lela> već sam slično nešto radila sa usb-om, ali ponovo ću
<Lela> gde preporučuješ da stavim ubuntu, na particiju c ili d?
<TildaTurn> hmm
<TildaTurn> pa ne ide too tako :)
<TildaTurn> moras imati zasebnu particiju za Linux
<Lela> kad pokrenem instalaciju, na to sam mislila
<Lela> odakle mi zasebna particija kad imam samo 2
<TildaTurn> napravis
<Lela> a hoću da imam i window i ubuntu neko vreme, dok se ne nnaviknem na ubuntu
<TildaTurn> kontam
<TildaTurn> pa ovako;
<TildaTurn> imas sad Windows na c
<TildaTurn> od d napravis jos dve nove
<TildaTurn> znaci imaces ukupno 4
<Lela> ok,
<TildaTurn> na c je wind.
<TildaTurn> to ostaje
<TildaTurn> ali d trebas ondak da izpraznis da bi mogla da ga "seckas"
<TildaTurn> vidi, moj savet ti je da ne zuris
<TildaTurn> bilo bi pozeljno malko da se informises na forumu
<TildaTurn> ima sve detaljno opisano
<Lela> ajao...
<Lela> znači opet odustajjem
<TildaTurn> znaci; treba ti jedna swap particija od 1Gb i jedna ext4 particija (tu ce biti linux) velicine oko 20gb
<TildaTurn> pa .., nemoj odustajati :)
<Lela> nemam sad vremena da se informiše, prošlog puta sam se 3-4 dana cimala oko ubunt-a još sam imala instalaciju na disku
<Lela> pa nije uspelo
<Lela> ni uz vašu pomoć
<Lela> nemam živaca da opet čačkam 3-4 dana sve i svašta i na kraju opet da ne uspe
<TildaTurn> ako ides sve korak po korak uspeces
<TildaTurn> e pa, za Linux treba imati zivaca ;)
<TildaTurn> inace nista od svega
<TildaTurn> nije tesko :)
<Lela> ja sam sad u ispitnom roku, nije da baš imam ceo dan da se bakćem sa tim
<Lela> a smara me kad profesor hvali linux na sva zvona, a meni odmah kod instalacije izbacio grešku
<TildaTurn> koju gresku?
<TildaTurn> mislim, bez obzira i na gresku nisi dovoljno informisana
<TildaTurn> cim si pitala da li na c ili d
<TildaTurn> :)
<Lela> prođe par prvih koraka
<TildaTurn> moras imati te dve nove particije
<Lela> i akd je trebalo nešto da se podesi oko zone ili slično, samo ubaguje ceo prozor, i tako stoji ukočen minutima, i satima i onda moram da resetujem, i tako u krug, i smorila sam se
<TildaTurn> mozda se zato "buni"
<TildaTurn> mislis zamrzne se?
<TildaTurn> mozda install-cd nije ok
<TildaTurn> moze svasta da bude
<TildaTurn> ali, zasto sad hoces sa usb-a?
<Lela> da, zamrzne
<Lela> zato što očigledno disk ne radi,
<TildaTurn> pa, cd nije ok
<Lela> a trenutno nemam prazan u sobi
<TildaTurn> skini ponovo
<TildaTurn> aha
<TildaTurn> ok
<Lela> a  Å¡ta fali preko usb-a?
<TildaTurn> pa trebas prvo napraviti bootabilni usb
<TildaTurn> a mislim da to neces uspeti uraditi
<Lela> Å¡to ne bih uspela?
<Lela> misliš na podešavanja preko biosa?
<TildaTurn> ne
<TildaTurn> nego i to treba znati pravilno uraditi
<Lela> pa nisam glupa, objasni mi
<TildaTurn> :)
<TildaTurn> pa ne mislim da si glupa
<TildaTurn> nego .., ne znas ni particije uraditi kako ces ovo ondak
<TildaTurn> :)
<Lela> znam da uradim particije
<TildaTurn> sve sto bih sad ja tebi objasnjavao imas na forumu
<Lela> ali moj disk d nije prazan,
<Lela> i znam da ću ako samo tako krenem obrisati sve podatke
<TildaTurn> pa eto
<TildaTurn> jel imas mesta na c?
<TildaTurn> da prebacis sa d
<Lela> imam ali nedovoljno
<TildaTurn> e pa ..
<TildaTurn> narezi nesto, nesto prebaci
<Lela> nemam disk, sada
<Lela> kud sam i pitala
<Lela> ništa druže/drugarice
<TildaTurn> nije problem pitati :)
<Lela> hvala na pomoći
<TildaTurn> drug
<Lela> u svakom slučaju
<TildaTurn> nema na cemu :)
<Lela> druže*
<TildaTurn> probaj neki live cd
<TildaTurn> Puppy Linux
<TildaTurn> on se ne instalira
<Lela> ma neću, ja sam htela 12.04, ali neko kaže nemoj, uzmi stariju bla bla,
<Lela> a ja sad ne mogu da praznim d
<Lela> sutra ću nešto pokušati uz pomoć sestrinog laptopa, ako ne uspe dobar je meni i windows, i tako imam legalan softver, a za ubuntu ću pitati profu pa ćemo zajedno instalirati na licu mesta
<TildaTurn> naj bolje tako
<TildaTurn> da ti neko pomogne u pocetku
<TildaTurn> objasni itd
<Lela> pa lepo ima slikovno objašnjenje na sajtu ali kad ne radi, stalno negde zabaguje
<TildaTurn> cd tu zeza
<Lela> a drugarica je instalirala sebi sistem sa tog diska
<TildaTurn> hmm
<TildaTurn> ne znam onda
<TildaTurn> :)
<Lela> ja još manje
<TildaTurn> :)
<TildaTurn> neka proba drugarica :)
<Lela> tako sam na četu pitala  lika jednog da mi pomogne oko istog ovog, i on mi je objašnjavao kako i šta,  na kraju videh da hoće da pokrenem preko wubija
<Lela> a lepo rekla neću tako nego regularan ubuntu
<TildaTurn> a ne wuby
<Lela> ne može drugarica jer radi i slabo se viđamo
<TildaTurn> taj 12.04, je jos u beta fazi
<TildaTurn> nije final
<TildaTurn> nije stabilno jos
<TildaTurn> tj zavrsen
<TildaTurn> zato su ti rekli da uzmes starije
<TildaTurn> bice final za par nedelja
<TildaTurn> 10.04 LTS je sad za tebe
<Lela> onda ću sačekati final,
<Lela> umem ja da koristim net, i komp,
<Lela> ali linux je drugačiji nemam baš mnogo iskustva
<TildaTurn> imaces :)
<Lela> ja inače studiram internet tehnologijje, tako da se razumem dosta,
<TildaTurn> jel ides na ubuntu rs forum?
<Lela> a sad odoh da spavam, sutra ću nešto pokušati ako proradi ekstra, ako ne proradi žao mi je,
<TildaTurn> ok
<TildaTurn> laku noc
<Lela> sad sam bila
<Lela> i ništa pametno ne nađoh
<TildaTurn> tamo ces videti kad izadje final
<TildaTurn> ima tamo sve
<Lela> sve se vrti u krug a ništa konkretno od informacija nisam dobila
<TildaTurn> imas deo za pocetnike
<TildaTurn> imas arhivu unazad
<TildaTurn> sve je detaljno napisano
<Lela> mene je odveo na sajt nekog forumaša
<TildaTurn> i problemi i sve
<TildaTurn> cek da ti dam link
<TildaTurn> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Forum-apsolutni-pocetnici
<TildaTurn> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-dual-boot-ubuntu-i-windows
<TildaTurn> ovo zadnje procitaj sve od pocetka
<TildaTurn> a, ovo je mozda i bolje > http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-instalacija-ubuntu-a-za-apsolutne-pocetnike-autor-pllinux
<Lela> ok hvala
<TildaTurn> :)
<Lela> rekoh sutra ću se pozabaviti ovim, ako uspem uspela sam, ako ne neću da se nerviram
<Lela> čujemo se možda neki drugi put ponovo
<Lela> pozdrav i laku noć
<TildaTurn> ln
<pocetnik> Kako da podesim da Ubunut bude default kao graficko okruzenje?
<milos-pocetnik> pozz svima
<Atlantic777> poz
<boris_c> z
<milos-pocetnik> ljuzi ko ce mi pomgne nesto ?
<milos-pocetnik> kako se korissti fsck komanda :)
<Atlantic777> man fsck
<Atlantic777> !fsck
<lubotu3> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<milos-pocetnik> al da ne ostetim disk
<milos-pocetnik> e hvala posto kad god sam hteo da ga pokrenem pita me jel sam zaista siguran da napravim problem sa fajlovima :)
<milos-pocetnik> i jos nesto inst sam jice frozen na komp al secka kao nezdrav i u wine i u crossoveru i u q4wine
<milos-pocetnik> imam drajvere al isto dodje i bez i sa
<Atlantic777> ja nemam pojma o čemu pričaš, ne znam ni šta je frozen ni q4wine
<milos-pocetnik> warcraft III
<milos-pocetnik> palo mi napamet da poroam dal radi :)
<milos-pocetnik> a q4wine je kao emulator
<Atlantic777> znam Å¡ta je wine :D
<milos-pocetnik> e pa ovo je isto cudo :) instalira se uz vine kada odes u one package menager
<milos-pocetnik> kako vec :)
<milos-pocetnik> manager*
<pocetnik> kako da podesim web cam z amessenger?
<nikolja> je l' se nekom ovako nešto događalo sa fontom?
<nikolja> http://i.imgur.com/NFsg2.png
<nikolja> iako mi je na ćirilici, imam primesa nemačkog i kineskog
<nikolja> tako mi je i na Mintu
<nikolja> http://i.imgur.com/p9HP3.png
<nikolja> iako ja nemam pojma nemački i kineski
<nikolja> i ne znam odakle se to tu stvorilo
<pocetnik> Kako da namestim da Gnome u Ubuntu bude default graficko okruzenje, jer sam dodao Kubunut i sam se podesio ?
<bejn328> kada se loguješ, izaberi gnome
<pocetnik> bejn328 sistem se podize sa slikom Kubunutu ne sa Ubunutu
<pocetnik> pitam samo kako da vratim na staro sa  Ubuntu?
<bejn328> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/classicgnome
<pocetnik> u ubuntnu sam bio dodao i Kubuntu gragficko okruzenje, priliko podizanja ne izbacai Ubunut slika
<pocetnik> nego sllika sa Kubutnu
<bejn328> jel ti izabaci onu sa nekim kružićima u pozadini ?
<bejn328> neka plavo/zelena pozadina ?
<bejn328> a ček
<Kostic> Вероватно мисли на сплеш екран.
<bejn328> http://superuser.com/questions/88771/how-do-i-restore-the-standard-ubuntu-gnome-login-after-trying-xubuntu
<bejn328> trebalo bi da je to
<Kostic> plymouth...
<pocetnik> Kubuntu umesto Ubuntu
<bejn328> ovo Å¡to sam ti dao to je xubuntu umesto ubuntu
<pocetnik> vidim
<bejn328> trebalo bi valjda sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop pa sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ali nisam siguran
<pocetnik> sad kako dalje?
<pocetnik> ok
<bejn328> probaj mada ne garantujem, i ja sam početnik
<pocetnik> ok
<bejn328> nego jel zna neko koje grafičko okruženje koristi pinguy os ?
<Kostic> bejn328, мислим да Гугл зна. ;-)
<gotovcevic> pozz
<Atlantic777> poz
<promis> gotovcevic: reci
<gotovcevic> potrebna mi je pomoc ponovo za mrezu
<promis> Å¡ta?
<gotovcevic> moj brat debil uzeo da instalira drajvere za video kartu i od tad ne radi wirless
<promis> podestime šta je bilo ranije, i koja je grafička
<gotovcevic> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-hp-nx7300-wireless
<gotovcevic> ma graficka radi nego uzeo je winfast dtv dongle h pa da namesti
<gotovcevic> to me ne interesuje nego net
<gotovcevic> tj wirlwss
<promis> koja je grafička
<gotovcevic> nemam pojma to je iz laptopa nx7300
<gotovcevic> kako to mogu da vidim\
<promis> lspci -knn | grep VGA -A 5
<promis> daj mi ispis
<gotovcevic> kako bese da ti ostavim ispis
<promis> daj ovde prva 3 reda
<gotovcevic> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:27a2] (rev 03)
<gotovcevic> hoces dalje
<promis> da 3 reda, ovo je prvi
<gotovcevic> Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:30a2]  	Kernel driver in use: i915  	Kernel modules: intelfb, i915
<promis> dobro
<promis> sad mi reci šta je tačno radio, sobzirom da je ovo intel grafička i da za nju ne postoje drugi drajveri do onih koje si dobio uz ubuntu?
<gotovcevic> kad je ubacio video karu sistem  je sam trazio da nadogradi neki dvd ili dhd drajver sta vec on je to prihvatio i resetova od tad ne radi wirlws
<promis> ubacio je grafičku kartu u laptop?
<gotovcevic> ma winfast donge preku usb
<gotovcevic> da gleda tv
<promis> daj na paste.ubuntu.com ispis od: sudo lshw -C network
<promis> a daj ovde: rfkill list
<gotovcevic> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN  	Soft blocked: no  	Hard blocked: no  1: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN  	Soft blocked: no  	Hard blocked: no
<gotovcevic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/910456/
<promis> malo se nešto pokarambasilo ovde
<promis> hajde urari opet ovo: sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<promis> i reci jel rekao da li je taj paket nije instaliran
<gotovcevic> ,,promis..   ubi me net
<gotovcevic> uradio sam
<gotovcevic> on jeste instalirao ali kad sam uradio ovo sto si poslao nije uklanjao nista
#ubuntu-rs 2013-03-25
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> NVidia GTX460 ne radi kako treba : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nvidia-ne-radi-kako-treba
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> NVidia GTX460 ne radi kako treba : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nvidia-gtx460-ne-radi-kako-treba
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Nakon instalacije prilikom logovanja pojavljuju se hiroglifi. : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nakon-instalacije-prilikom-logovanja-pojavljuju-se-hiroglifi
<StephenS> dragan99, http://www.engadget.com/2013/03/23/china-chooses-ubuntu-for-a-national-reference-os-coming-in-april/
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Nakon instalacije prilikom logovanja pojavljuju se hiroglifi. : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nakon-instalacije-prilikom-logovanja-pojavljuju-se-hiroglifi
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Nakon instalacije prilikom logovanja pojavljuju se hiroglifi. : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-nakon-instalacije-prilikom-logovanja-pojavljuju-se-hiroglifi
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> promena monitora na kubuntu ne startuje normalno : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-promena-monitora-na-kubuntu-ne-startuje-normalno
#ubuntu-rs 2013-03-26
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa slikom... Windows... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-split-intel-hd-grafika-kernel-3-6-10-3-7-4-i-ubuntu-12-10
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa slikom... Windows... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-slikom-windows
<dragan99> cenzura, inkvizicija, pravo lice opensource-srbija http://i.imagebanana.com/img/mbvmrc7s/20130326182757_DanSlobodeDokumenata2.png
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako instalirati Shockwave na ubuntu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-instalirati-shockwave-na-ubuntu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> problem sa desktopom : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-desktopom--17400
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> intelova grafika,kako i Å¡ta : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-intelova-grafika-kako-i-sta
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Nešto sam zabrljao : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nesto-sam-zabrljao
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> gigabyte i drajveri : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-gigabyte-i-drajveri
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> napajanje : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-napajanje
#ubuntu-rs 2013-03-27
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Chat ? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-chat--17405
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> potreban dobar poznaval ubutu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-potreban-dobar-poznaval-ubutu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> plasma-applet-yawp ne radi KDE Kubuntu 12.10 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-plasma-applet-yawp-ne-radi-kde-kubuntu-12-10
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> KTorrent не ради : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ktorrent-ne-radi
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> pomoc oko video strema : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-pomoc-oko-video-strema
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Zabrljao LUDIM!!! : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-zabrljao-ludim
<alekkksa> Kako da pratim aktivnost neke aplikacije/programa=
<alekkksa> ?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Automatsko detektovanje rezolucije : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-automatsko-detektovanje-rezolucije
#ubuntu-rs 2013-03-28
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> integrisanu kameru ne vidi uopste : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-integrisanu-kameru-ne-vidi-uopste
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> realtek integrisana : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-realtek-integrisana
<Topi88> Hm, da li je to forum ponovo počeo da zeza?  Stigao mi je mail da je profiler1982 komentarisao ali se komentar ne vidi. o.O
#ubuntu-rs 2013-03-29
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> OUT OF RANGE / SiS Silicon Integrated Systems drajveri : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-out-of-range-sis-silicon-integrated-systems-drajveri
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] OUT OF RANGE / SiS Silicon Integrated Systems drajveri : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-out-of-range-sis-silicon-integrated-systems-drajveri
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> LMDE - cinnamon : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lmde-cinnamon
#ubuntu-rs 2013-03-30
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> instalacija Canon LBP 2900 na xubuntu 12.10 32bit : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-instalacija-canon-lbp-2900-na-xubuntu-12-10-32bit
#ubuntu-rs 2013-03-31
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> think ubuntu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-think-ubuntu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Sastanal LoCo saveta : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-sastanal-loco-saveta
<profiler1982> zna li neko fazon za dodge windows na unity u 12.04
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Sastanak LoCo saveta : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-sastanal-loco-saveta
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Sastanak LoCo saveta : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-sastanak-loco-saveta
<phezord> helou Icy_blue :)
<Icy_blue> phezord: hellou :)
<olujicz> Flaunt: http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Xchat#Registracija_nadimka
<phezord> gde je taj sastanak?
<nikolam> koji sastanak?
<stereo_advance> koliko sam ja čitao na forumu piše da je sastanak loco saveta
<nikolam> pa sad ce onda valjda, ako je zvanicno, onda je to to.
<nikolam> Bilo je i vreme neke stvari oko Ubuntu da se konacno razjasne. posebno oko Unity. I sta dalje posle fijaska.
<nikolam> Mora neke svari da se razjasne, da li Ubuntu zajednica nastavlja da postoji ili se razilazimo jer od Canonicala nema nista. izopacio se.
<xyzw> ama bre sta je ovo????
<xyzw> esam tu ljudi?
<Mix77> ne, stvaro, šta se koj đavo dešava?!? koji je andrak Ubuntu-u?
<xyzw> e jesam
<xyzw> ebote sta je ovo? duse prodane pacenicke iz ubuntua
<xyzw> pa koji im je bre andrak?
<xyzw> prodadose se za sitnu lovu m$!
<nikolam> Nista, izgleda da je dosao kraj druzenja
<xyzw> ma alo bre ljudi!
<kdesu> kakva je ono objava na forumu ?
<uros1> E hajde vas dvojica malo na offtopic kanal, ipak je još uvek zvanični kanal, koliko god da razumem situaciju
<nikolam> Unity se razvija samo za one koji ne paze na privatnost
<xyzw> ma koji zvanicni kanal?
<xyzw> ciji?
<nikolam> ovaj.
<xyzw> pa gde da idem vise???
<kdesu> ima li ovde nekog odgovornog iz zajednice ?
<nikolam> xyzw, ima i /msg <ime> za direktnu pricu . moze i ovde ako je ok prica.
<nikolam> kdesu, uros1 je tu.
<xyzw> nikolam: jel astronaut na kanalu mozda?
<xyzw> da ga priupitam brate ja koji mu je?
<xyzw> sta mu znaci bre ono????
<kdesu> uros1, kakva je ono objava na forumu ? nista ne razumem
<uros1> sapienti satis
<uros1> :)
<xyzw> ko je uros1 ? jel on iz ubuntu placenickog tima?
<kdesu> imaš li još nešto da kažeš sem latisnkih izreka ?
<nikolam> Nema vise. sta smo pravili Loco, pravili smo .
<nikolam> Pa vidis valjda da je situacija izuzetna. I ozbiljna
<kdesu> ma jel to stvarno ozbiljno ???
<xyzw> nista tu brate nije ozbiljno, ebe se njima i za floss i za sve
<nikolam> Omramo da se organizujemo sada nekako da vidimo sta cemo
<xyzw> samo pareeeeee
<kdesu> :(
<nikolam> Ne mozemo cekati da nam neko drugi salje unapredjenja sistema svaki mesec, moramo nesto i sami d auradimo
<kdesu> šta može da se uradi ako je sve izgubljeno sad ?
<xyzw> e brate mojne tako, unapredjenja su im matora
<kdesu> Å¡ta sada sa nama korisnicima ?
<nikolam> Pa ja mislim d aje dobro da svi predjemo na Xfce
<nikolam> i da ga prevedemo na srpski
<kdesu> navuk'o sam se na unity
<xyzw> brate nikolam xfce je samo okruženje, a koji distro ti voziš?
<kdesu> prvo mi je bio mrzak
<kdesu> ali sad...
<kdesu> mislim d ane mogu bez njega
<xyzw> unity duša prodana
<nikolam> Pa da, kad ne brines na svoju slobodu tj, rpovatnost, da ti privatni podaci idu Amazonu i tako
<xyzw> sve su radili za m$
<xyzw> sve!
<nikolam> Al kriza nije dobra, posebo u Loco
<kdesu> znači unity je sve vreme bio unity sa M$ ?
<xyzw> e čim su počeli da guraju unity ubuntu je puko
<xyzw> a Å¡ta nije??
<nikolam> Zato zahteva stalno angazovanje ljudskih potencijala i ideje, ideje i ideje. Stog apostoji Viki.
<kdesu> bolje da sam odmah prešao na Debian
<xyzw> pa pogledaj brate sedmicu i unity
<kdesu> ili makar LMDE
<nikolam> Pa moze da se pise po Vikiju sa idejama i tako :)
<xyzw> e LMDE nije loš distro brate
<xyzw> pusti ti priče, skroz ozbiljan distro
<kdesu> čitao sam tako...
<xyzw> brateeee kako su se prodali
<xyzw> ali kako su se prodaliiii
<kdesu> na kraju se svi uvek prodaju...
<nikolam> Kao da su osnivali firmu da ne prave pare, ajde ne budite smesni, ceo Ubuntu je jedna zavera da vas navuce da kupujete pasijans i male igrice u prodavnici.
<Mix77> ma ološ plaćenički, šta da kažem...prodati se M$-u...bljak...
<nikolam> Sve je to zbog igrica, ako malo bolje pogledas
<kdesu> ali ja ne igram igrice !!!
<kdesu> zašto onda mene ??'
<nikolam> Sve da urade da te odvoje od mikrosofta, gde lepo imas sve igrice, smrc.
<nikolam> Pa ko ti je kriv sto ne igras igrice, vise ti trebas Ubuntu nego ubuntu treba tebe
<kdesu> :(
<kdesu> a baš sam se danas registrovao na forumu...
<nikolam> Ubuntu je i predvidjen da stalno zalis za igricama i cekas da dodju na njega. zato ce i domaci Loco da se rasformira -  zbog igrica.
<nikolam> to je moje misljenje, igrice su krive
<nikolam> :)
<xyzw> pa brate ja vozim dual boot
<xyzw> za igrice
<xyzw> šta je tu loše?
<kdesu> mac / ubuntu ?
<nikolam> ova tema je problem, tu se nesto gadno kuva u domacem LoCo : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-sastanak-loco-saveta?pid=219358#pid219358
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako proveriti koji Ubuntu? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-proveriti-koji-ubuntu
<nikolam> moze sve da ode ka-boom
<xyzw> kdesu: Å¡ta ti je brate, pa nisam Å¡ugav, sedmica i buntu
<xyzw> i šta sad brate, šta će da rade sa 13.04? da ga plaćamo možda???
<xyzw> šta će da ubace m$ office i ostala njesra?
<Mix77> ne bi me iznenadilo...
<Mix77> i imaćemo po prvi put umesti krekovanog Win krekowan lin...strašno
<kdesu> jao Office
<kdesu> supeeeeer
<nikolam> Cekaj samo ako ubace i Fotoshop i Adobe creative suite i Autodesk Auto CAD, onda smo ga skroz ugasili.
<kdesu> supeeer
<kdesu> meni se sa dovo ustvari sviđaaaaa
<nikolam> Al glavna stvar je ta kriza u domacem, srpskom Loco, to me najvise boli
<nikolam> kdesu, pa da smo to hteli, koristili bismo vindovs, u cemu bi onda bila razlika.
<nikolam> u stvari mnogi to koriste i inace, samo ne placaju. to nije poenta.
<kdesu> ubuntu je bio lepši
<xyzw> brate ste vi ludi??
<xyzw> čemu se vi radujete???
<kdesu> windows i unity
<kdesu> :)
<nikolam> ne znam stvarnoo, sve se raspada a neko se raduje
<xyzw> pa naplaćivaće ga ludaku
<StephenS> Ajde recite mi koja je draz brute force-a? Koji im je fazon da startuju scriptu i cekaju rezultat lol
<nikolam> sta ce bre naplacivati? vindovs?
<xyzw> moraćeš da juriš crack za ubuntu jbt
<kdesu> mogu da naplaćuju koliko hoće...
<xyzw> pa šta misliš da će m$ da daje za džabe????
<kdesu> kad ih crackujem
<nikolam> ne ja. ja samo instaliram vec krekovano. preko apt-get install
<nikolam> :)
<xyzw> misliš da će da ti ostave otvoren /home???
<kdesu> pa kad izađe ubuntu ultimate edition !
<xyzw> zemljo indijo gde vi živite?!
<kdesu> meni se sve ovo sviđa...
<nikolam> Pa uzimace m$ porez i na X-windows, samo cekaj, dok izadje Canonicalov X server.
<kdesu> baš m ise sviđa
<kdesu> ovo je dobro, baš dobro
<nikolam> kdesu, za koga je dobro?
<kdesu> kad se očekuje prvo MS izdanje Ubuntua ?
<kdesu> za mene :)
<StephenS> sta lupate, ubuntu ce da se naplacuje?
<nikolam> ne znamo za to MS ima i svoja resenja, valjda im je to dosta
<StephenS> ajde neka me neko uputi mrzi me citati gore
<xyzw> StephenS: brate ovi su prsli prodali su Ubuntu m$
<nikolam> StephenS, ko zna, ako m$ dil zazivi u potpunosti, kao sa Amazonom...
<xyzw> eto brate to se dešava
<nikolam> Novell je tu vec.
<xyzw> i ovaj nenormalni kdesu se još raduje!
<kdesu> ja ću večeras makar mirno spavati
<xyzw> dušo prodana!
<kdesu> nije moglo bolje
<xyzw> pu!
<nikolam> pa ja ne znam stvarno cemu radovanje, pitanje je sto se domaci LOCO raspada??
<nikolam> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-sastanak-loco-saveta?pid=219358#pid219358
<StephenS> sta je m$?
<xyzw> svi ste bre vi Å¡upljoglavci, nemate pojma bre Å¡ta je sloboda!!
<kdesu> koga je briga za Loco
<StephenS> nikad koristio, neki app za ubuntu?
<kdesu> ako izađe Ubuntu Ultimate sa Officeom
<nikolam> kdesu, nemoj tako, loco je tekovina nasih naroda i narodnosti
<kdesu> meni bitan MS OFfice
<kdesu> za pos'o
<nikolam> StephenS, pa skype je m$ proizvod a eto ga na ubuntu
<xyzw> kdesu: gnjido!
<xyzw> dušo prodana!
<StephenS> mislis na MS?
<kdesu> Å¡to ?
<xyzw> koji bre m$?!
<StephenS> sto govoris m$ lol
<kdesu> ja baš volim office
<nikolam> kdesu, imas wine (winehq.org) al Libre office moze sve da zameni
<xyzw> ne nego ću da govorim windows
<kdesu> a sad kad zvanično dođe na ubuntu
<kdesu> eto veselja
<nikolam> vindblovs :P
<kdesu> ja sam se radovao još iz vremena Lindowsa, ali to je propalo
<StephenS> Libre4life
<kdesu> sad sam opet hepi
<xyzw> brate idi na kanal m$ pa budi hepi
<xyzw> ebao te m$
<kdesu> zar ovo sad nije MS kanal ? :)
<xyzw> šta si ovde našao da budeš hepi zbog ovakve bede koja se dešava
<xyzw> e nije!
<nikolam> sta li ce da kazu posle sastanka Loco, imamo li srpsku zajednicu lili nemamo http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-sastanak-loco-saveta?pid=219358#pid219358
<xyzw> i neće biti!
<kdesu> jeste već koliko sutra :D
<xyzw> ma brate nema Å¡anse!
<xyzw> ma mogu da pišu šta hoće, bre ne čitam te gluposti!
<StephenS> cek ubuntu inc je prodao ubuntu os microsoftu?
<nikolam> kdesu, ne budimo toliko negativni, napravicemo novi LoCo ako treba
<xyzw> pa nisu oni jedini
<nikolam> novi i lepsi svet
<StephenS> odnosno canonical inc?
<kdesu> ma šta će ti novi Loco
<nikolam> sa novim i boljim ljudima
<xyzw> pa sigurno će da se odvoji xubuntu i kubuntu
<kdesu> ovo je super vest
<kdesu> mnogo sam uzbuđen
<xyzw> daj brate izbacite ga!
<nikolam> kdesu, lol
<xyzw> ovo je trol
<nikolam> meni je uzbudljivo sto je on uzbudjen :P
<StephenS> oceli me neko linkovati na vest
<StephenS> ili samo trljate bezveze
<nikolam> al ipak su ovde ozbiljne stvari u pitanju
<kdesu> hoće li  sql server sada radioti na ubuntu ? jel neko zna ili da pitam na forumu ?
<kdesu> sam oto me još zanima
<nikolam> pa primer, koje su ti omiljene aplikacije u softver centru i koliko si ih kupio?
<nikolam> pa radi sad vec u virtualbox ili kvm.
<kdesu> ali kad zvanično počinje da radi na ubuntu ?
<kdesu> jel se zna ?
<xyzw> brate pazi šta ovaj priča???
<xyzw> šta loša su ti free rešenja????
<xyzw> pa šta bre radiš onda ovde gnjido?
<kdesu> slaba su...
<xyzw> pa idi onda na m$
<nikolam> kdesu, ne pricajmo bez informacija
<kdesu> meni se samo sviđao unity
<xyzw> idi bre! niko te ne drži!
<kdesu> ali sad kad unity bude na windowsu, moje želje su sve ostvarene
<xyzw> unity je bre izdajničko okruženje!
<nikolam> dobro ljudi, nemojmo se svadjati, svako je tu d akaze svoje misljenje
<nikolam> tako je. :)
<xyzw> ma koje bre mišljenje brate nikolam
<StephenS> ej koji encoding koristite za č ć slova u vlc plazeru_
<xyzw> pa vidiš šta ova gnjida priča???
<StephenS> playeru?*
<kdesu> jel može neko da mi kaže za sql server ? ali ozbiljno ?
<xyzw> brate nabošću ga keve mi!
<kdesu> ???
<StephenS> kdesu, najebao si sine
<kdesu> da pitam na forumu ?
<StephenS> kad te navata xyzw
<xyzw> pa brate vidi bre šta gnjida piše??
<kdesu> ?
<kdesu> molim da me ne vređate
<kdesu> ja samo ozbiljno pitam
<xyzw> ko te vređa??
<xyzw> što si gnjida? duša prodana?
<kdesu> jel može neko da mi kaže...
<kdesu> za sql server
<xyzw> ma idi pitaj m$
<kdesu> i ako ne može, kada će moći ?
<xyzw> idi pitaj poltroncicu
<xyzw> brate ko je admin ovde???
<xyzw> pa ovaj bre javno provocira
<kdesu> mislim, kad se očekuje merging sa MS kodom ?
<xyzw> ovo nije smelo nikada ovako da se radi
<xyzw> ma mergujem ti ga ja po sred čelendre bre gnjido
<kdesu> opet me vređaš
<kdesu> žaliću se
<xyzw> idi žali se m$
<kdesu> možda i hoću
<xyzw> pa idi požuri, ima vas dupelizaca koliko hoćeš
<xyzw> sigurno nećeš dobiti popust na m$ proizvode
<kdesu> ovaj maletaski ima +, možda on može da mi kaže sa sql server
<nikolam> xyzw, ne nerviraj se. vezbaj demoNkratiju. samo sa argumentima
<xyzw> brate nikolam kojim argumentima se ovaj dokazao?
<xyzw> ušao i provocira
<xyzw> i još mu kao sve super
<Beretta021> ljudi molio bih vas bez psovanja i vredjanja jer, kako je vec receno, ovo je jos zvanican kanal!
<kdesu> beretta021, jesi li ti ovde iz LoCo-a ?
<xyzw> brateee Beretta021 pa daj reci ovoj gnjidi da ne troluje
<Beretta021> ja sam samo moderator
<Beretta021> nista vise
<kdesu> jel možda znaš kada sql server stiže na ubuntu ?
<kdesu> u jeku ovih poslednjih dešavanja
<Beretta021> jok
<xyzw> ovaj nije normalan majke mi
<Beretta021> slab sam sa bazama
<nikolam> kdesu, kad digne virtualbox mozes sve u njemu, znas. imas na vikiju clanak.
<kdesu> mene baš interesuje sql server
<kdesu> ali mene interesuje nativno
<nikolam> pa imas mysql kdesu
<nikolam> i imas postgesql
<kdesu> ma mysql nije dobar
<combuster> sto, zato sto je Oracle-ov ?
<kdesu> postresql je komplikovan
<nikolam> pa to ti je nativno radi skoro 100 posto brzine, kao nativno, jer pod vbox podignes i vindovs ako treba
<nikolam> pa sta ce ti onda ms sql, onda probaj sql lite
<kdesu> mene samo interesuje sql server jer ima lepo upustvo na ms sajtu za njega
<xyzw> brate ja ne znam jel se vama prispavalo pa ste slepi kod ociju
<xyzw> usao vam trol na kanal a vi jos objasnjavate sta i kako
<nikolam> kdesu, pa onda nisi izabrao dobar kanal, sem ako ne mislis kako da podesis to u virtualbox ili kvm
<xyzw> pa dobro si ukapirao brate!
<nikolam> sve ostale win aplikacije su na appdb.winehq.org , dost aje podrzano
<xyzw> pa dosao da pod*ebava
<kdesu> pa rečeno je da ubuntu ulazi u windows porodicu... samo sam pomislio da će sql server onda proraditi i na ubuntu
<nikolam> ma nije, ja mislim da je smao uzbudjen... zbog stanja u domacem Loco.
<nikolam> kdesu, a gde si to procitao.. i kakvu porodicu
<kdesu> tako sam protumačio
<xyzw> brate nikolam jesi ti video forum ?????
<kdesu> ima objava na forumu
<nikolam> pomenuli smo da je Canonical prodao kupce i da ih spijunira preko unity, nista drugo.
<xyzw> jesi video Å¡ta su napisali brate??
<xyzw> astronaut prolupao
<nikolam> sta su napisali, xyzw
<xyzw> cekaj brate ide link
<nikolam> ajde, ajde :P
<xyzw> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-sastanak-loco-saveta?pid=219358#pid219358
<kdesu> mene samo zanima jedno
<kdesu> ako može neko da mi kaže...
<xyzw> i brate?
<xyzw> šta im to znači???
<xyzw> ma trolu ti da ćutiš sad!
<kdesu> jel to znači da će sql server raditi na ubuntu sad ?
<nikolam> Pa nista, bice izbori, pa sta onda
<combuster> pa eventualno kdesu
<combuster> za sada nista
<xyzw> koji bre izbori?????
<nikolam> Nece nista da prestane da postoji ako ode jedan covek jel tako
<xyzw> brate ti misliš da on ide???
<combuster> nije to jedan covek... ako ode on  odu i finansije
<nikolam> kdesu, idi pitaj onog ko ga pravi, otkud mi znamo
<xyzw> ne ide on, nego vozi ubuntu u sigurno ropstvo!
<kdesu> neće prestati da postoji samo će npr sql server raditi i na ubuntu, a to je dobro
<combuster> pa nece odmah
<combuster> ako ti treba odmah - nadji nesto drugo
<Icy_blue> ok ljudi ajmo malo laganije
<nikolam> ma.. kazu da Canonical pravi pare vec par godina, nece propasti
<kdesu> pa to pitam, koliko će vremena trebati ?
<nikolam> posebno posle dila sa Amazonom
<combuster> pa jedno godinu dana minimum
<kdesu> godinu dana ???
<nikolam> kdesu, to nisi nigde procitao, to is mozda izmislio?
<combuster> minimum
<kdesu> pa ja ne mogu toliko da čekam !
<combuster> pa ne znam onda sta da ti kazem
<Icy_blue> Beretta021: ping
<kdesu> jel može neko d ami kaže... jel radi sql server na mintu onda ?
<combuster> tamo tek ne radi
<Icy_blue> kdesu: mislim da si na pogrešnom kanalu
<nikolam> Sta nas briga za Canonical, imamo kod pa mozemo da pravimo svoj Ubuntu. Al mora drugacije da se zove
<kdesu> kako ?
<nikolam> na primer SRBuntu ili tako nekako
<combuster> to je distribucija za lamere, takvi servisi tamo ne trebaju
<Icy_blue> kdesu: ovo je kanal namenjen korisnicima ubuntu distribucije
<kdesu> ja više ništa ne razumem...
<kdesu> jel MS preuzeo Ubuntu ili Å¡ta ?
<Icy_blue> pa lepo piše ubuntu-rs :)
<nikolam> kdesu, pa naravno da radi, samo pokrenes virtualbox.
<Beretta021> Icy_blue: pong
<kdesu> jer ako jeste
<Icy_blue> Å¡ta?
<Icy_blue> Beretta021: gledaš li ti?
<kdesu> to znači da će sql server raditi i na ubuntu
<kdesu> jel da ?
<combuster> da eventualno
<combuster> sta si ti bot
<xyzw> ovaj opet troluje!!!!
<combuster> vec sam ti rekao kad i kako
<nikolam> kdesu,  DA dosadi.
<kdesu> a jel za godinu dana ili manje ?
<combuster> vise
<kdesu> :(
<Beretta021> ne
<nikolam> kdesu, za 6 meseci. tad dodji , za 6 meseci pa da vidis
<Icy_blue> xyzw: bez vikanja molim te
<Beretta021> radim nesto
<Beretta021> brb
<nikolam> :D
<xyzw> šta bre ja vičem????
<xyzw> alo breeeeee
<kdesu> samo me napadate, žaliću se
<Icy_blue> Beretta021: aj malo obrati pažnju plz
<kdesu> mene samo zanima...
<kdesu> hoće li ili neće
<xyzw> ma nema Å¡ta da te zanima gnjido!!!!
<nikolam> kdesu, nista samo opusteno, sta si ono hteo da pitas?? :)
<nikolam> kdesu, hoce,
<kdesu> opet me vrđa ovaj xyz
<kdesu> *vređa
<xyzw> ma ko te bre vređa????
<nikolam> xyzw, to nije fora.
<xyzw> mrš bre na m$ kanal!
<nikolam> neka, nemoj tako.
<Icy_blue> xyzw: poslednja opomena
<xyzw> alo bre ljudi Å¡ta je vama?????
<kdesu> jel ima ovde neko iz LoCo tima ?
<nikolam> xyzw, smiri stvari, samo polako.
<Icy_blue> nikolam:  neka ima načina kako će se to rešiti
<kdesu> ?
<kdesu> halo !
<nikolam> situacija jeste cupava ali hajde da budemo konstruktivni. Da se vidi sta cemo sa Loco pa da pravimo svoj Ubntu
<nikolam> Ubuntu
<kdesu> mene smao zanima
<kdesu> hoće li taj novi Ubuntu
<Icy_blue> nema vređanja na kanalu
<kdesu> naš ubuntu
<Icy_blue> ako imate neki problem recite koji je
<kdesu> moći da pokreće sql server ?
<Icy_blue> za sve ostalo postoji drugi kanal
<nikolam> kdesu, dobio si odgovor. bice za 6 meseci i tad dodji da vidis i pitas ponov, okej? :P
<Icy_blue> #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<kdesu> jel sigurno za 6 meseci ?
<kdesu> ako jeste
<kdesu> onda ok
<xyzw> pa Å¡ta ima drugi kada tamo nema nikoga???
<kdesu> toliko mogu da čekam
<xyzw> a ovaj trol došao ovde da provocira
<nikolam> kdesu, idi na #ubuntu-rs-offtopic pa pitaj tamo
<Icy_blue> xyzw: ...
<dragan99> ako je ovo glupa prvoaprilska sala onda je stvarno glupa
<nikolam> ja se ne bih zamerao ribama.
<Icy_blue> e moj draganče nekome je onda stvarno dosadno
<kdesu> dobro, odoh. eto mene za 6 mesci
<kdesu> ćaoooo
<combuster> vazi cya
<nikolam> :) kdesu :)
<nikolam> :D
<Icy_blue> idi i nestani sa lica zemlje gnjido!!!
<Icy_blue> ju omače se :/
<nikolam> eto vidite kako se to resi lepo... do 6 meseci
<nikolam> orocite problem
<Icy_blue> izvinjavam se, ovaj xyzw me tako izvređao na priv :(
<xyzw> ma i ti si duša prodana!!!
<nikolam> jos se i bunis :P
<Flaunt_> ja više ne mogu ovo...
<Icy_blue> ok, kada se smire strasti
<Icy_blue> laku noć svima
<dragan99> poz Icy stvarno sam se iznervirao, bila je tako jedne godine neka glupa neslana prvoaprilska zajebancija, ako je istina unix/linux svesce se na klubove narodne tehnike
<nikolam> dragan99, a gde su ti klubovi narodne tehnike?
<nikolam> Icy_blue, LN
<Icy_blue> draganče laku noć, ma nemam snage sada da se bavim glupostima, zaista
<dragan99> kao sto je Bili rekao u kultnom filmu o linuxu, hobisti
<Icy_blue> nikolam: noć :)
<xyzw> otišla duša prodana
<xyzw> lepo sam brate pitao gde je glavni admin
<nikolam> dragan99, top500 grupa bi se s tim slozila. neozbiljni hobisti sa superkompjuterima. Tja.
<xyzw> i zašto niko ne izbaci onog trola?
<xyzw> nego mu titrate
<xyzw> kao sve je ok
<xyzw> pa brate nije ok!
<nikolam> xyzw, jer je to demoNkratija.
<nikolam> :P
<xyzw> daj brate nemoj mi te političke govorancije ovde
<dragan99> meni ne prijaju ovakve zezancije bilo to prvi april ili ne :(
<nikolam> LoCo ionako mora da se reformise. Da se vidi ko je za Unity a ko je protiv i onda da se posalje to Canonicalu sa cvecem i prigodnim poklonima
<xyzw> ja brate možda nisam aktivan, nema me na forumu da glumim zvezdu
<xyzw> ali brate poštujem slobodu
<nikolam> tako je brate, ziveli :P
<xyzw> i brate ne može ovo tako da se završi
<xyzw> pa reci kako je trol procirao
<nikolam> Posebno sto sam ja sve video al riba video nisam - gde su moje ribe?
<xyzw> i namerno zapeo za sql
<nikolam> pa da bezobraznik
<xyzw> a ovi svi cute ko cave
<nikolam> doci ce on za 6 meseci, videce on.
<xyzw> brate ubija me što ćute
<xyzw> ne smeju sada da ćute
<xyzw> šta su okačili vest i to je to?
<xyzw> i kao ko vas j***
<nikolam> pa to je normalno, mozda spavaju a i nije svako pored racunara i tako
<xyzw> daj brate pa nemoj da se lažemo
<xyzw> do juče su tupili o udruživanju
<nikolam> pa da, tako obicno biva, bez najave. svako moze sam da napravi sta hoce, ima izvorni kod i to je to
<xyzw> pa brate čitam sve
<xyzw> ma ne može takoooo
<xyzw> ne može jbt!
<xyzw> daj nemoj da pomislim da ste i vi trolovi i cave
<nikolam> probaj vise recenic au jednom redu a i jacu sad da spavam pa tesko pratim
<xyzw> jbt cool si lik, nemoj i ti da se prodaš
<xyzw> a daj sad se svima spava
<nikolam> nema predaje, nema prodaje :P
<xyzw> a brate iznerviro sam se
<dragan99> Mark Shuttleworth je vec podigao ogromnu frku i napravi stetu sa Amazon prikljuckom i kupovinom kljuceva od M$ za UEFI bios, ponavljam ako je neslana sala preterali su ti koji su je smislili
#ubuntu-rs 2014-03-24
<Gambitmen> Всем привет нужна помощь
<Gambitmen> From Russia who have some need help
<kurjak> opet su lugonsi nesto zasrali "da prostite"
<kurjak> This Connection is Untrusted  You have asked Firefox to connect securely to www.lugons.org, but we can't confirm that your connection is secure.  Normally, when you try to connect securely, sites will present trusted identification to prove that you are going to the right place. However, this site's identity can't be verified. What Should I Do?  If you usually connect to this site without problems, this error could mean that someone
 * kurjak bitovci ;)
<alexxa20> tu sam
<alexxa20> alexa ovde
<alexxa20> je l' počelo?
#ubuntu-rs 2014-03-25
<bad63r>  zna li neko da ako sad instaliram ubuntu 14.04 da li bi on trebao preko update-a da kad izadje stabilna verzija da se prebaci na konacnu stabilnu?
<Kockica> jel jos ziv Branko Kockica iz ne decije emisije;)
 * Kockica i mene neki djavo naveo da slazem 'kockice' ;)
<Kockica> Cudno! Lugonsi su me Kompletno blokirali . A Vi necete Cudno!?
 * Kockica odo da slazem 'kockice' ;);(
#ubuntu-rs 2014-03-26
<nikolam> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP8CNp-vksc
<nikolam> Zato se koristi Xubuntu a ne Ubuntu - zbog spijuniranja od strane Unity.
<brok> na g plusu, preko hangouta, u toku je otvorena diskusija na temu GNU/Linuks scene u Srbiji i okruženju na linku
<brok> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/event/c6t7m0i5rcn2kardu48n2aamc2c?authuser=0&hl=sr
<kurjak> imali vodje 'lugonsa'?
<kurjak> poz b. brok :)
<brok> zdravo
<kurjak> sta je opet s lugonsima?
<kurjak> kanal link pod prismotrom
<kurjak> This Connection is Untrusted  You have asked Firefox to connect securely to www.lugons.org, but we can't confirm that your connection is secure.  Normally, when you try to connect securely, sites will present trusted identification to prove that you are going to the right place. However, this site's identity can't be verified. What Should I Do?  If you usually connect to this site without problems, this error could mean that someone
<kurjak> ma dobro Tamanimo se ti gluposti brok
 * kurjak ne obazirite se na mene Ja sam provokaror Tomi je zanimanje 'profesij' ;(mana;)
<kurjak> moja
<kurjak> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0D7uowvdleg
#ubuntu-rs 2014-03-27
<Topi88> Zdravo svima
<Topi88> imam problem sa Ubuntu 12.04, moram Å¡to pre da ga popravim
<Topi88> Pri startovanju pri javi mi grešku error uvd onda se ekran ugasi i ne mogu mu ništa. :(
<Topi88> U njemu mi je brdo potrebnih dokumenata.
<vuk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMQI0JPb-bs
#ubuntu-rs 2014-03-28
<vuk> maletaski:  zaboravi me Ja sam samo jedan obicni igrac;) nemam nikakve veze ni skim ni scim. Tamani se milobita On je glup i zato je pao;( Ja ubijam vreme i 'alkohol' Narkoman nisam;(
<kurjak> maletaski:  zao mi je  Mnogo si pogresio  ;(
<nikolam> Nvidia pruža neverovatno dobru podršku svojim zatvorenim upravljačkim programima za Linuks: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTY0NTg
<nikolam> Lepo kažu, novi drajveri više neće podržavati stariji hardver od tog-i-tog ALI ćemo da ih održavamo još 5 godina, za novije verzije Linuksa.
<nikolam> Vrlo Cool od njih
<nikolam> Za razliku od AMD Catalyst, koji kaže "od danas, te-i-te kartice nisu podržane i ne mogu se više koristiti ni sa jednim novim Linuksom"...
<nikolam> AMD jedino ima najupotrbljivije otvorene upravljačke programe za starije karte, al njima treba skoro 2 godine obično da uhvate korak i priđu blizu prethodnim zatvorenim drajverima.
<nikolam> Nvidia takođe ima drajvere za FreeBSD i Solaris, dok AMD zabole za podršku za te platforme...
<nikolam> "Those old Mesa drivers actually still compile and run on the modern graphics stack. They've specifically maintained backwards ABI compatibility to ensure that can still happen. "
#ubuntu-rs 2015-03-27
<tata> kako da proverim da li mi radi swap particija
<joostvb> dobro jutro
#ubuntu-rs 2015-03-28
<friend_> Привет всем!
#ubuntu-rs 2016-03-28
<Inf4m0us> ima li koga?
<Inf4m0us> neko ziv?
<Inf4m0us> ima li koga?
#ubuntu-rs 2016-03-30
<Inf4m0us> ima li koga
<Inf4m0us> ima li koga??!?
#ubuntu-rs 2016-04-01
<banjalucanin> pozdrav
<banjalucanin> ima li ko ziv
<banjalucanin> __
<Inf4m0us> neko ziv?
#ubuntu-rs 2017-03-28
<nzt48> Da li je ovde neko registrovan na viki ubuntu rs da izmeni samo link samo na ovoj stranici
<nzt48> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Knjiga:_SIGURNI_KORACI_MALOG_PINGVINA
<nzt48> ovo je ispravan link
<nzt48> https://libre.lugons.org/index.php/libre-biblioteka/
<nzt48> registracija novih naloga nije moguca, pa ako neko moze nek ispravi
#ubuntu-rs 2018-03-26
<kvuser0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
<djavo> ovaj suse je djavolja stvar;(
<djavo> ni vrag mu ne bi stao u trag
<djavo> a kamoli ja
 * djavo al ceram jednog;(
<vrag> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
 * vrag vrag ce vam zatret trag;)
<vrag> ja dobro znam da je ovaj kanal kopiran
<vrag> i dobro znam ko ga drzi;(
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TnCEHchB_U
<milobit-> ovako su moji stari pevali
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TnCEHchB_U
<milobit-> odo dodo
<milobit-> mozak i pamet me izdaje
<milobit-> a vrag me nosi u bestrag
 * milobit-  doce jdan dan kad ce da nestane vrag u bestrag;)
#ubuntu-rs 2018-03-27
<petar_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
<majdan> tu nam je i dungodung ;)
<majdan> oprosti mi
<majdan> ja sam stari vuk
<dungodung> dobro veče
<majdan> i hajduk
<majdan> nezamjeri na spamovanju
<majdan> dobra vece :)
<majdan> jel mi zamjeras na spavomiva
<majdan> ja ne mogu stati
<majdan> dungodung:  jel jos jedes volis cokoladu;)
<dungodung> naravno :)
 * majdan ja dobro znam da ti je to "jedina" ;) mana
<majdan> :)
<majdan> a ja sam budala
<majdan> ne zamjeri
<majdan> hvala ti
<majdan> ovo je jos skoro jedini kanal de me drze
 * majdan do nog glupog suse -a
<majdan> ja ubuntu ne mogu da svarim
 * majdan a suse se pomamio;(
<majdan>  prozbori koju :)
<majdan> bilo koju:)
 * majdan ili radis da me maknes;(
<milobit-> bolje da se nisi ni javio
<milobit-> naljuti me;(
<milobit-> IP -ova nefali dok je zapad
<milobit-> i njihovih sluzbi
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmXFrzW_aUU
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A14ABmHqfjE
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7ZYs9Xnmxo
<milobit-> odo * dungodung * dodo oprosti bolje da se nisi ni javio
<milobit-> stetu mi nisi nanio
<milobit-> no me samo razjario
<dungodung> ja slabo pratim ove chatove :P
<milobit-> ne brini se ;) ba ce da me smiri:)
<milobit-> salim se oprosti mi
<milobit-> ja sam takav i druge nema
<milobit-> ne misli name
<milobit->  to mi je jedina mana
<milobit-> hvala ti na javljanji
<milobit-> veliki pozdrav S velikim postovanjem :)
<milobit-> odo i oprosti :)
 * milobit- dosadio sam i bogu i narodu;(
<milobit-> znam sta radis Pametan cojek:)
#ubuntu-rs 2019-03-25
<milobit-> pomoz bog braco srbi:)
<milobit-> a i ovim drugi kakoste ljudi:)
<milobit-> 'baba' se pohasila ;( napustila me:(
<milobit-> a ja vodje tugu gasim
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ckh2wY0rDQU
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djIFaMyAQ8Q
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3cXcMSogRU
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVY2ZSY3boM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSqWS9W3GdY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bILHL-Fgn4c
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhpT3eAEEvA
<milobit-> odo dodo
<milobit-> dusa me cesto boli
<milobit-> a zivot me moli da idem dalje
<milobit-> i ja se ne predajem :)
#ubuntu-rs 2019-03-28
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oVg_aQArYY
<milobit-> kakoste ljudi :)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> imal koje 'vaske karavlaske' da vodje lane! do mene;(
 * milobit- mogu da se javei 'braca' azijati Ni oni mi nisu mrski;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHWhI9BsPmQ
<milobit-> oj srbine mucenice stari
<milobit-> kako rece vaj guslar
<milobit-> marko_:  ti si vodje neka 'nona' vaska karavlaska;)
<milobit-> jel?
<milobit-> samo za mog 'brata' Atlantic777 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8&list=RDEM5ezZJNfopSTeu6XWdFX0BA&start_radio=1
<milobit-> ljudi!
<milobit-> fali mi jedna baba
<milobit-> ja nemogu vise sudje da perem
<milobit-> reuma me ufatila;(
<milobit-> nisu u pitanju pare
<milobit-> no bi neka da me leci
 * milobit- ka naprimer MAnastirk' ona mi je najbolji lek bila :)
<milobit-> doktori nece vise da me lece:(
<milobit-> kazu puno pijem
<milobit-> samo lazu!
<milobit-> ja rakije nikad u zivotu nisam probo
 * milobit- ja sam najbolji lazov na svetu
<milobit-> rakiju nikad nisam probo
 * milobit- doduse jesam MAnastirku uzivo;)
 * milobit- vodje ni psa da lane a kamoli cojka da progovori;(
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJx28MRwLk8
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuJ7sJ0YbbA
 * milobit- al nebjese tako;)
<milobit-> samo za milobit  ;( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5-dmGvAlSo
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmXFrzW_aUU
<milobit-> odo dodo
<milobit-> mozak me izdaje a pamet mi se muti
#ubuntu-rs 2019-03-30
<milobit-> pomoz bog ljudi :)
<milobit-> ma imam jedan problem :(
<milobit-> ona moja omiljena
<milobit-> znate koja;)
<milobit-> nikako u trag da joj stanem;(
<milobit-> ma 'brada'
<milobit-> istrazujem je vec dugo
<milobit-> danas je ima nema de je nema
<milobit-> to vam moze dokazati i objasniti moj 'brat' azijat;)
<milobit-> evo primera koji ja ne mogu da objasnim;(
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYbhWt_eJeA
<milobit-> do vog popa niko nema brade?!
<milobit-> slaga me 'mj brat' azijat Kad no pisa vu pesmu
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxOq2Y-v420&start_radio=1&list=RDCxOq2Y-v420&t=14
<milobit-> hm  va mala sto dobro vristi ;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/wdatch?v=4RdftnURWBs
 * milobit- samo za mog 'brata'azijata;(
<milobit-> ja cesto vicem
<milobit-> kada se naljutim
<milobit-> na ve moje
<milobit-> allahu egbar! U ime isusa hrista!
<milobit-> a oni me na razbiraju
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> evo mene i do mene moga
<milobit-> ajde mala poljubi jednoga;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> nosim toke i utoke
<milobit-> a dijamantima se kitim
<milobit-> samo za Atlantic777  ;( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<milobit-> ;)
<milobit-> ide ide
<milobit-> tucete me
<milobit-> al tucem i ja vas
<milobit-> ma to me je moj stari djeda naucija
 * milobit- nije mu bila ravna ni 'cia'
<milobit-> a kamoli milicija;)
<milobit-> ja ja moj djedo je vodija i bazabuke' ;)
<milobit-> bio sam mu skoro na grobu u Odesi To su moji preci
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yK5odygYQE
<milobit->  odo dodo
<milobit-> mozak mi se muti
<milobit-> pamet me izdaje
#ubuntu-rs 2020-03-23
<morebit> joj Joja od Doboja! izdade me 'baba' na cengele me stavi ;(
<morebit> a ja cu nju razapnem ka isusa hrista
<morebit> nemore to takO!
<morebit> kakoste " ljudi" :)
<morebit> sta se kodvas desava ? sta ima novo?
<morebit> *Novo
 * morebit stoje pusto biti Vodje bez svog 'brata' azijata ;(
<milobit-> ocime pomalo izdaju
<milobit-> a i pamet
<milobit-> dva dobra nikad sastaviti
<milobit-> uzeljek se moga 'brata' azijata
<milobit-> s njim sam moga koju i da prozborim
<milobit-> a bz njega sve gluvo
<milobit-> i nijemo
 * milobit- ja aja Moj 'brate' azijate takavti je danas zivot Od danas do sjutra
<milobit-> pa onda Jovo nanovo
<milobit-> i nema nikad kraja pocetku ni zavrsetku
<milobit-> *svrsetku
<milobit-> bog ce da se smiri i uiri kad me na 'hairet' primi
<milobit-> umiri*
<milobit-> oci me izdaju
<milobit-> a djozluci ne vrede vise
<milobit-> isteko im rok trajanja
<milobit-> "kazu"
 * milobit- nocas mi je najvisa zelja da 'babu' razapnem na cegele
<milobit-> pa da vrtisti i pisti ;)  ka damjanov zelenko
<milobit-> neko me ludijo nocas uvatilo
<milobit-> cu ga savladam i pobedim
 * milobit- a 'babi' neka je bog na pomoci <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<69;(
<milobit-> odo dodo
<milobit-> dok sam jos pri svesti
#ubuntu-rs 2020-03-24
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3jz0IgN5Y8
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVY2ZSY3boM&feature=emb_rel_end
<nikolam> Cestitke za Freecad i maskazasve.com
<nikolam> Lepa korisna promocija slobodnog softvera
<morebit> pomaze bog 'brate' azijate  link
<morebit> kako si nikolam :)
<morebit> bez tebe nema razgovora :)
<nikolam> haha morebit
<morebit> hm ;(
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSqWS9W3GdY&feature=emb_rel_end
<nikolam> Izgleda da je tako. Stiglo danas neko upozorenje za neku ispravku sigurnosnog problema ya Ubuntu...
<morebit> a ja bas na ubuntu!
<nikolam> Ubuntu Security Notice USN-4134-3
<nikolam> Ne pričaj sa njim unapredi gaaa unapredi gaa aaaa :P
<morebit> ma bas me briga
<morebit> drzava sve placa ;)
<nikolam> A radis za drzavu? Koju
<morebit> pa moju
<morebit> ;)
<morebit> ja nema  drzave :(
<morebit> ja sam ti kako se kodvas veli
<morebit> bez drzave
<morebit> bezkucnik
<nikolam> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2019/CVE-2019-14822.html
<nikolam> Pa nije valjda a ciji imas pasos
<morebit> nemam pasos
<nikolam> ma nemoguce
<morebit> moguce!
<nikolam> Srbija tesko daje drzavljanstva.. to je vrlo tesko, vrlo su skrti, ima ljudi i u braku koji zive po 15 godina pa tek onda dobiju
<nikolam> Na primer, ima u Beogradu na Banjici, Šuma je dobila naziv "Bajfordova šuma" , jer je zaštićena na predlog i incijativu tog Engleza, koji je godinama živeo u Srbiji. Dobio je državljanstvo samo nekoliko godina pred smrt, jer je trebao da se leči a nisu mu rešili državljanstvo..
<morebit> ja zivim U Danskoj 28 ili.. koju godinu  i nemam dasko drzavljanstvo
<morebit> a nemam i svoje maticne drzave
<morebit> Umrla Jugoslavija Umro i moj pasos
<morebit> ovde me zovu 'bezkucnik'
<morebit> radim i zivim normalno
<morebit> ali sam stranac U Danskoj
<nikolam> To je vrlo nezgodno, trebas se prijaviti za naturalizaciju, cudi me da to nisi regulisao, sigurno znas jezik odavno
<morebit> a da bi bio Bosanac
<morebit> morao bi da trazim psos maticne drzave
<morebit> koju ja ne priznajem!
<nikolam> Ima ljudi pre desetak godina koje su izbacivali iz Austrije, iako su se tamo rodili i išli u školu ali na primer, nisu završili fakultet. Roditelji im umru a oni se nisu oženili a mladi.. i samo im daju pasoš Srbije u ruke (bez JMBG) i pošalju prinudno
<morebit> ma jok nikolam
<morebit> tako je isto skoro i vodje
<nikolam> To je ušemljena stvar. Ništa te ne pitaju, samo deportuju gde oni hoće, prema mestu rođenja, pa što ti je to ti je
<morebit> zakon je zakon
<morebit> i mora se postovati
<nikolam> Nadam se da imaš ušteđevinu. kako onda imaš račun u banci..
<morebit> haha ;)  a tebe to interesira
<morebit> ma vodje i bezkucnici imaju racune u banci
<nikolam> Pa ojde ne može, mora da ima dokumenta
<nikolam> Ovde je kao i u Jugi mora se imati dokument
<morebit> pa imam i ja dokumente
<morebit> i sva prava
<morebit> ali nem drzavu
<morebit> i drzavljanstbo
<morebit> ti su dokumenti iz juge pohranjeni
<morebit> sahranjeni
<morebit> i ta je drzava umrla
<morebit> ja sam rodjen U bosni
<morebit> po danskom zakonu
<morebit> moja drzava je bosna
<morebit> posle raspada bivsa Juge
<morebit> a ja ne priznajem bosnu
<morebit> jer to nije moja drzava
<morebit> tako da moje drzavljanstvo je 'umrlo nestalo
<morebit> sad ja moram da bira i trazim novu drzavu i drzavlanstvo
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfjOhSNhXVg
<morebit> pyt
<morebit> zivot ide zivot tece
<morebit> do sudjenog dana
<morebit> ;)
<morebit> ovo sto ja vodje spamujem s guslama
<morebit> to je moja sudbina
<morebit> to je moj Balkanski put
<morebit> ni a istok ni na zapad
<morebit> no na nedi granici
<morebit> a danas sam u bezdanu
<morebit> sve ve gusle pricaju istoriju
<morebit> mene moja porodica nije "prihvatila"
<morebit> sve su krili od mene
<morebit> nije bas tako bilo
<morebit> djedo je prico
<morebit> a djeci mozak to nije mogo sve da savere
<morebit> naravno sve se slozilo na svoje mesto vremenom
<morebit> zivot ide  zivot tece
<morebit> ja sve postujem i nikog ne korim
<morebit> no pisem i slazem slagalice
<morebit> za buduce generacije
<morebit> nikolam ne *kaki'  prekini me ;(
<morebit> :)
<nikolam-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xO6N_0bSSOo
<nikolam-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
<nikolam-> nikolam ja te "licno" ne poznajem al te ptatim godinama
<nikolam-> i znam licno kako izgledas
<nikolam-> pozdravi milobita
 * nikolam- i njegove franke marke i dolare ;(
 * nikolam- pozdrav i meki 
<nikolam-> mekicu
<nikolam-> hahaaa sto je lepo vodje 'kkiti' i svi te respektuju  :)
<nikolam-> kakiti'
<nikolam-> nikolam mores da me hakujes kolko hoce
<nikolam-> mene cuva bog i Danska drzava;)
<nikolam> molim te ne zloupotrebljavaj moje korisničko ime.
<nikolam-> a zasto?
<nikolam-> valjda imam pravo
<nikolam-> ako ti imas pravo da me hakujes
<nikolam-> napadas
<nikolam-> vis milobit se ne zali
<nikolam-> a snjim vodim rat godinama ;(
<nikolam> ne troluj. ovo je kanal podrške Ubuntu srpske zajednice Ubuntu Linux distribucije . Služi za podršku korisnicima Ubuntu i izvedenih sistema.
<nikolam-> a ti ka neka si cvecka*
<nikolam> Dobro milobite, otišao sam da kuvam prokule, vrati se u normalu.
<nikolam-> :)
<nikolam-> ne zameri
<nikolam-> budi blag
<nikolam-> i ne budi plah
 * nikolam- cemo se nagodimo ;)
<nikolam-> odo i ja
<nikolam-> dodo
<nikolam> Idem da proverim prokula a ti do tad se vrati na svoje ime. Nadam se da si se registrovao kao milobit, da ti neko ne ukrade ime :P
<nikolam-> ma haj
<nikolam-> ja se nigde ne registrujem
<nikolam> moyes doci na pvt ako hoces
<nikolam-> ja sam anonimus
<nikolam-> moram idem
<nikolam-> 'baba vristi
<nikolam> Pa korisno je registrovati se, na mnogim kanalima na Freenode i ne puštaju da se uđe ako se ne registruje ime
<nikolam-> moram da je smirim
<nikolam-> hahaaa ;((( nikolam
#ubuntu-rs 2020-03-26
 * morebit veceras ce biti dosadno :(  Nema moga brata* azijata'
<morebit> kakoste ljudi  :)
<morebit> ljudi ako lose pisem ne zamerite
<morebit> falimi jedno oko u glavi
<morebit> danas sam bija kod neke frizerke
<morebit> na crno
<morebit> i nima zabranjen rad;(
<morebit> a mene sisala neka 'baka' bez ciraka ;)
<morebit> znateli vi  sta je cirak* ?
<morebit> cirak vam je jedna mala lampica na gas sa fitiljom
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bp4IW0USMSE
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCAu5NY2nm0
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3-5zCPYgkI
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBYLNUU8Gp8
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytC8OY1Owoo
 * morebit prelazim s benzina na kerozin ;)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1PKa81Byw0
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsMZS_GN3Go
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWgeW5Ib5VA
<milobit-> pita jednu danas
<milobit-> koja me sisa pod cirakom ;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8BURfA1zYs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8BURfA1zYs
<milobit-> hm!
<milobit-> nesto mi masina posustala :(
<milobit-> samo za Atlantic777  ;(  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<milobit-> odo dodo
<milobit-> drzeme noge drzime mozak i pamet
<milobit-> ali 'baba' nece da mrdne 'repom!
<milobit-> cu je odadrem o ledinu nocas;(
 * milobit- asad moram da plaknem no sudje:(
#ubuntu-rs 2020-03-27
<morebit> morebit a nemora
<morebit> kakoste ljudi
<morebit> :)
<morebit> kodmene sunce sija 24 sata?
<morebit> zarto nije cudno?
<morebit> oblaka nema na nebu 24 sata?
<morebit> cudno!?
<morebit> nema mlaznih nema ratnih aviona!?
<morebit> no samo jedna mala letilica se vrti iznad moga neba!?
<morebit> zarto nije cudno?
<morebit> moj zakljucak
<morebit> nije cudno!
<morebit> ja cu da pocnem od  poroslave Oktobarske' revolucije u SSSR-a -u
<morebit> kazu kad se tamo u Moskvi ili slavilo
<morebit> ni smio da bude oblacak na nebu!
<morebit> a sto danas na mom nebu! nema oblacka
<morebit> zasto?
<morebit> a leden vetar duva
 * morebit kazu sa Sibira duva!?
<morebit> ja volim sunce i toplo vreme
<morebit> al ne volin Gronland i Sibirske zime:(
 * morebit ma tamanimo se te "suplje" price
<morebit> odo da tresnem koju
<morebit> da se malo ugrijem
<morebit> a bogumi i pesma grije ;)
 * morebit doduse 'baba* najbolje grije  ;)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rx7LOvO_gwE
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
<milobit-> Nikola Risljanin volio vu pesmu
<milobit-> bija mi je dobar drug
<milobit-> a i ni Grbljani su me voljeli
<milobit-> aja osta vecna 'avetinja'
<avetinja> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpRAlGvWx9o&feature=emb_rel_end
<avetinja> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpRAlGvWx9o&feature=emb_rel_end
<avetinja> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPkLdrRaMpo&feature=emb_rel_end
<avetinja> imal vodje Neke 'vaske' karavlaske!?
<avetinja> do vih komunjara!?
<avetinja> odo dodo
<avetinja> vi ste mi jedina razonoda
<avetinja> hvalavam
 * avetinja al mogu steci i uteci I dokopatse gore u svako doba ;)
<avetinja> to mi je jedina mana;)
<avetinja> 'Stoja * mi je jedina mana;(
<avetinja> moja 'baba'
<avetinja> odo dodo
<avetinja> moram da idem
#ubuntu-rs 2020-03-28
<morebit> da sam i milobit!
 * milobit- boze mili ja djelije?
<milobit-> nema moje Andjelije!
<milobit-> nekud se odskita ;(
<milobit-> morebit cu da pitam tita?
<milobit-> on sve zna :)
<milobit-> jo jo Joja
<milobit-> mi smo savremena porodica
<milobit-> svak ima svoja prava
<milobit-> pa i moja 'baba'
 * milobit- cu joj odvrnem jedan saraf u glavi :)
<milobit-> moja 'baba' sve to biljezi u jenu svoju  kajdanku sta ja pisem ;(
<milobit-> hm cu joj odalamim mamu ;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bILHL-Fgn4c
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhBXLtoNxxo
